# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Мы из солнечного Казахстана!!!

## babich

Я бы хотел собрать ведущих мероприятий, проживающих на территории Казахстана, ведь в казахских нородных обычаях много ньюансов.

----------


## babich

Казахстанцыыыыыыыыыы!!!!!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

Да здесь мы, и давно...  :Aga:  И нас много... Только не все на поверхности... :wink:

----------


## babich

Оч приятно, а Вы из какого города?

----------


## Анатольевна

> казахских нородных обычаях много ньюансов.


Андрей, в нашем красивом казахском городе казахские свадьбы и юбилеи ведут, как бы правильно выразиться, ведущие, владеющие государственным языком и знающие традиции. Но они не проводят никаких развлекалок.
Русскоговорящих приглашают либо вести игровую программу,либо работать 50/50, если много гостей-неказахов и надо предоставить слово на русском языке.
 Я государственным языком не владею даже со словарём (о чём искренне сожалею), но на казахских банкетах работать очень люблю.

----------


## babich

Я государственным языком  владею даже в  вершенстве, поэтому в году у меня всего заказов 20 русских(так сказать), остальные казахские, наверно круто русский и вдруг на казахском и естественно игры проходят на ура!!!!

----------


## vz_event

И я..и я тут!!!
Коллеги, у меня сразу профессиональный вопросик... Попросили провести проводы невесты (жених русский. вот и тамаду выбрали меня почему-то), а я проводы ни разу не провоила к сожалению(((
Буду очень благодара за советы, вообще с чего начинается, как проходит, какие обряды...
Заранее огромное спасибо!!!!!!!!! :flower:

----------


## Персичек

Привет всем, мы тоже из солнечного Казахстана. Рады будем пообщаться.

----------


## KAlinchik

> Андрей, в нашем красивом казахском городе казахские свадьбы и юбилеи ведут, как бы правильно выразиться, ведущие, владеющие государственным языком и знающие традиции. Но они не проводят никаких развлекалок.
> Русскоговорящих приглашают либо вести игровую программу,либо работать 50/50, если много гостей-неказахов и надо предоставить слово на русском языке.
> Я государственным языком не владею даже со словарём (о чём искренне сожалею), но на казахских банкетах работать очень люблю.


Инесс, скажи, пожалуйста, а на количестве заказов ты это ощущаешь?

----------


## Анатольевна

*KAlinchik*,



> Инесс, скажи, пожалуйста, а на количестве заказов ты это ощущаешь?


Нет, Алин, не ощущаю. 
Но когда в пост, например, русские не женятся - ооочень выручают казахские свадьбы или юбилеи.
В принципе, заказов и так немало, но если бы владела казахским языком, было бы, наверное, ещё больше.
Хотя не факт - у нас все женятся по субботам-воскресеньям. Разве что юбилеи среди недели.

----------


## юрик71

*babich*,
Из какого города будете?
Откуда такие  познания в казахском? Чисто из любопытства интересуюсь?

----------


## olgaring

Всем землякам привет . К сожалению больше не живу в Казахстане , но очень люблю то место , где родилась . 
Казахские обряды больше знаю из литературы ( когда-то изучала казахский эпос и фольклор ) , несколько раз была на казахских свадьбах,  но мало , что помню .

----------


## Анатольевна

Что-то *babich* тему создал и пропал...

*Персичек*, а вы откуда?

У меня всё мечта - казахстанскую Тамадею замутить. *Вика и Ко* тоже была бы не против, я знаю. Но нас с ней пока двое желающих... :frown:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*olgaring*,
Оля, а в гости не собираешься?

----------


## Natali_T

Инесса, привет! Я тоже не против, тем более что мы из одного города!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Natali_T*,
Ура! Предчувствия меня не обманули! :biggrin: Я так и думала, только спросить стеснялась! :Oj: 
(Наташа, твоего мужа зовут Саша?)  :flower: 

Давай тогда кооперироваться и агитировать земляков (и не только) на встречу!

----------


## olgaring

Инесса ,
Я тоже хочу

----------


## Анатольевна

*olgaring*,
Олечка, ну может, будет возможность приехать? Когда-нибудь...

----------


## vz_event

Я за встречу!!!! Надо уже дружить всем и не быть соперниками и конкурентами!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*vz_event*,
Вероника, а мы по определению конкурентами быть не можем - слишком далеко живём...
А вот насчёт встречи - может, придумаем что-нибудь на осень, например, когда ещё деньги есть и работы уже не так много?
Думаю, Наташа меня поддержит, и мы могли бы у себя встречу организовать.
А что до меня лично - то при наличии денег и времени я и сама куда-нить сорваться могу!

----------


## Именинка

Всем привет.Кустанайцы есть?

----------


## Вика и Ко

Привет, я за встречу. Мне правда на работу выходить в сентябре в любимую школу, но может быть мы в ноябре замутим встречку?  Я думаю, к нам Вика Блум присоединится. Давайте определимся со сроками и местом проведения. Очень хочу познакомиться в реале с коллегами.А конкурентов у нас нет - все в разных городах, да и хватит нам всем праздников. Люди, я вас люблю!

----------


## Irishka

Ребята! Живу я правда не в Казахстане, а в Украине, но в эту тему зашла поприветствовать своих бывших земляков. Я родом из дорогого сердцу Павлодара!Очень люблю этот город и мечтаю хоть раз еще там побывать. Казахстанцы! Всем привет и мои пожелания удачи!!!!!!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Именинка*,



> Всем привет.Кустанайцы есть?


Привет. Вот как раз Андрей - *babich* из Кустанайской области.





> Давайте определимся со сроками и местом проведения


Давайте! Может, народ внесёт свои предложения?





> Я родом из дорогого сердцу Павлодара!Очень люблю этот город и мечтаю хоть раз еще там побывать.


Ира, а у тебя в Павлодаре кто-нибудь из родственников остался?

----------


## Natali_T

Всем привет! Я - за! Двумя руками!  :Oj: Пока мыслей никаких, надо подумать, что и как? Но согласна с Инессой - будем рады встрече и в нашем городе

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Инесса, спасибо, что направляешь меня в нужные темки. С личными сообщениями не разобралась, поэтому пишу здесь.

----------


## Анатольевна

> будем рады встрече и в нашем городе


Тем более, что хоть нашему городу почти 250 лет, он у нас очень красивый и современный, есть что посмотреть, есть где недорого разместиться большой компании и есть, где повеселиться.

----------


## Natali_T

> Мне правда на работу выходить в сентябре в любимую школу, но может быть мы в ноябре замутим встречку?


Я тоже проработала в школе 15 лет, 2 года как уволилась. И вообщем-то не жалею.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Тем более, что хоть нашему городу почти 250 лет, он у нас очень красивый и современный, есть что посмотреть, есть где недорого разместиться большой компании и есть, где повеселиться.


Это точно, места у нас прекрасные, да и люди приветливые:biggrin:

----------


## Вика и Ко

[QUOTE=Natali_T;2371284]Я тоже проработала в школе 15 лет, 2 года как уволилась. И вообщем-то не жалею.

А я 3 года просидела дома, теперь надо выйти переаттестоваться, работу люблю :Ok: , зарплату и дурь начальственную  :Jopa: ненавижу.Но так как подумываю о переезде в Россию - матушку - переаттестуюсь.

----------


## ДУШЕЧКА 55

> в нашем красивом казахском городе


А город то какой ,я тоже ваша землячка .Рождённая в Алма  -Ате,прожившая пол жизни в Целиноградской обл.... ,но уже 11 лет как унесло меня в другую часть света....
Всем вам огромный привет!!!

----------


## Элен

Ой,можно к вам?...
Я уж и не знаю,где моя родина теперь? Всё перемешалось - родилась и до  15 лет меня растил Казахстан,в Кокчетавской области,потом любовь и рождение детей под Омском,а с 2001 года - я  сдалась немцам,но душой и там,и здесь. Вот как вы меня после всего этого обзовёте?:biggrin:
Но  вообще,по-моему мнению,родина человека там,где ему наиболее хорошо и вольготно. Вот в детстве я  чувствовала себя наиболее комфортно.Из этого и вывод...
Очень рада видеть здесь земляков,сограждан и просто самых классных,добродушных форумчан.

----------


## Анатольевна

> Вот как вы меня после всего этого обзовёте?


Гражданин мира!!!





> А город то какой ,я тоже ваша землячка


Мы с Наташей (*Natali_T*,) из Петропавловска. "Северные ворота Казахстана" - рядом Омск.

У нас вчера неожиданно был День Города. Неожиданно - потому, что ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО, ВСЕГДА, СКОЛЬКО СЕБЯ ПОМНЮ, рождение Петропавловска отмечалось 12 июля, в день святых Петра и Павла. 
А в этом году, видимо, в связи с кризисом :wink:, День нашего города объединили с Днём Астаны - нашей столицы. И узнала я об этом поздним вечером, когда праздник уже прошёл. Вчера у нас даже был государственный праздник - нерабочий день.

Честно говоря, меня это бесит. Астана - это Астана, Петропавловск - это Петропавловск. На кой было объединять? :mad:

----------


## Natali_T

> У нас вчера неожиданно был День Города. Неожиданно - потому, что ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО, ВСЕГДА, СКОЛЬКО СЕБЯ ПОМНЮ, рождение Петропавловска отмечалось 12 июля, в день святых Петра и Павла. 
> Честно говоря, меня это бесит. Астана - это Астана, Петропавловск - это Петропавловск. На кой было объединять? :mad:


Я тоже узнала, когда дочка собралась вечерком на салют. И мне не понятно было для чего объединили, наверное поэтому не смогли отсалютовать как положено, что-то у ни х там взорвалось

Вика и Ко,

Это была одна из причин моего увольнения, а ещё то, что не столько с детьми работаешь,сколько бегаешь по квартирам переписываешь население, да на разные открытия дет. садов и т.п. организаций ходишь и мёрзнешь на улице

----------


## olgaring

*Natali_T*,
 Наташа , ты случайно не в Пед. институте училась , мне лицо твоё знакомо .

*Добавлено через 51 секунду*
Инесса , Наташа , поздравляю с днём города !!! Давайте 12 го виртуально отметим .

----------


## Анатольевна

*olgaring*,



> Давайте 12 го виртуально отметим


Давай, я - за!
Кстати, Оля, всё хочу спросить - а где твоя ава? В вечернем платье классная была!

----------


## Буча

Девочки, мальчики, привет всем!!! Я тоже с Питера, Анатольевна знает. Теперь точно голос как будто твой слышу.

----------


## olgaring

*Анатольевна*,
 Инесс , вот решила , как заведу такого о----ооооообалденного котика , как у тебя , буду на аве красоваться с ним . Кстати , котяток я ваших видела - такая прелесть , хоть плачь . Я просто влюбилась в эту породу .

----------


## Анатольевна

*Буча*,
Ирочка, привет! Присоединяйся к нам - мы 12-го День Города отмечать собираемся. Я, Оля, надеюсь, и Наташа присоединится.  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  
Только надо время сбора уточнить.

*olgaring*,



> вот решила , как заведу такого о----ооооообалденного котика


Оль, приезжай! Тебе - бесплатно котёнка отдам! :smile: :Aga:

----------


## Natali_T

> *Natali_T*,
>  Наташа , ты случайно не в Пед. институте училась , мне лицо твоё знакомо .
> .


Абсолютно точно, училась в пединституте, факультет ПМНО, закончила в 1994 году :Oj:

----------


## vz_event

Как здорово, столько землячек оказывается!
Я за встречу! Вика и Ко, а я на ЦТ про вас много читала, вы умничка!!!

----------


## Irishka

*Анатольевна*,
 Инесса! В Павлодаре у меня остались мамина сестра с семьей (моя тетя). Но чтобы поехать сейчас туда столько надо... Хорошо хоть, благодаря интернету понаходила своих одноклассников. Теперь хоть это душу греет.А в Павлодаре я была последний раз в 1978году. Сейчас часто заглядываю на Павлодарские сайты. Конечно город не узнать - такой красивый! Хоть виртуально гуляю по родному городу!

----------


## Анатольевна

> В Павлодаре у меня остались мамина сестра с семьей (моя тетя). Но чтобы поехать сейчас туда столько надо...


Дааа... Границы, таможни, финансовый вопрос опять же... :frown:




> А в Павлодаре я была последний раз в 1978году.


Тююю... Дак это ж во второй половине прошлого века... :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

Я хочу поблагодарить Казахстан и, в частности, жителей города Актобе, за то, что они замечательные и отзывчивые люди! Была со своим коллективом недавно на конкурсе в Керчи. Был там и танцевальный коллектив "Пепси" из этого города. Спасибо всем участникам коллектива, руководителям и родителям за помощь и поддержку! И всех вас - с Днем города!

----------


## olgaring

Девочки из Петропавловска ! Всех с днём города , давайте проставляйтесь !!!
Очень соскучилась по родным местам .  Улица Пушкина , Ишим , Парк  , Улица Ленина до сих пор перед глазами . Конечно , многое поменялось и название улиц и здания , но это по-прежнему старый любимый Петропавловск . Дай Бог ему процветать ещё многие сотни лет . А Вам , девочки жить в нём поживать и добра наживать !!!

----------


## Анатольевна

Спасибо, Оля!!!
Начинаем праздновать день города!
Выпьем, заодно и музыку послушаем - у нас в городе есть прекрасный саксофонист - Виталий Ребраков.
[IMG]http://*********ru/703022.jpg[/IMG]
Понятное дело, закусим...
[IMG]http://*********ru/701998m.jpg[/IMG]
Ну и праздничный десерт - я без сладкого не могу!
[IMG]http://*********ru/691758.jpg[/IMG]

Ира-Буча, Наташа! Присоединяйтесь - проставляйтесь!:biggrin:
Оля, а ты тоже из Петропавловска - где шнапс со швепсом???:biggrin:

----------


## Irishka

*Анатольевна*,
 Инесса! Ты про прошлый век-то поосторожней, а то все сейчас начнут высчитывать мой возраст.:biggrin:
Петропавловцы! С Днем города! Процветайте! Живите и радуйтесь жизни! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Светик

Здравствуйте, я тоже из Казахстана!

----------


## приветик1999

*Дорогие петропавловцы! С Днем города! Мира, добра, процветания и отличного всем настроения!*

----------


## Анатольевна

*Светик*
Привет! Присоединяйся!   :Pivo:  Из какого города? :smile:

----------


## babich

Вот вроде всё с инетом наладилось, теперь я здесь думаю буду постоянно :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Кстате может кому интересно??? Вот сюда http://kaz-toi.narod.ru/

----------


## Natali_T

Поздравляю всех с рождением нашего любимого города! Успехов нам и процветания! Ура!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> *Дорогие петропавловцы! С Днем города! Мира, добра, процветания и отличного всем настроения!*


Юлия! Спасибо! И вам того же! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Инесса! Вот это пир!  :Ok: 
У нас и Сергей Коваленко отлично на саксафоне играет!
Спасибо всем за поздравления!

----------


## Светик

> *Светик*
> Привет! Присоединяйся!   Из какого города? :smile:


Я из Жезказгана  :Aga:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Светик*
Давай тогда вместе думать, где и когда нам можно казахстанскую встречу организовать!

----------


## KainskCherry

Что это значит,где и когда? :Ok: Я думала,ты и так знаешь! :Aga:

----------


## Анатольевна

*KainskCherry*,
Про встречу с тобой - знаю.  :Aga: 
Я про казахстанцев пишу. Мы если прям щас начнём планировать, года через три, может, и соберёмся...:wink:

----------


## babich

Предлогаю в г.Костанай

----------


## Анатольевна

Костанай - тоже неплохо, мне лично ехать не очень далеко...)))

----------


## ИнтриГалка

Инессочка, зато нам далекоооо))). Может бы все таки вы к нам? С удовольствием присоединюсь к вашей компании. :flower: 
За за встречу двумя руками :Ok:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Инессочка, зато нам далекоооо))). Может бы все таки вы к нам?


А нам к вам не далеко? :biggrin:

Привет, Галя!  :flower:  Где пропадала?

Посмотрела специально карту - примерно одинаковое расстояние от всех форумчан - казахстанцев - до Караганды. Туда все и поедем. :Vah: 
Осталось только форумчанина из Караганды найти...:wink:

----------


## ИнтриГалка

))))  я домой интернет провела, надоело по друзьям и интернет кафешкам мотаться)))). Счастлива до безумия, теперь все наверстаю что упустила.
А, что касается Караганды - где наша не пропадала! Народ из Карагандыыыыы!! Отзовитесь! Приедем обязательно.

----------


## babich

г. Костанай 6 сентября 13:00 позиди ЦУМа, в руке должен быть любой флажок))))) (при себе неменее, сами знаете скоко)

----------


## Анатольевна

> (при себе неменее, сами знаете скоко)


Не... Так несеръёзно... А где ночевать? Там же, позади ЦУМа? :biggrin: И сколько это стоит? И где, если что, меняться опытом?

----------


## babich

Ночевать в любой гостинице, там же и обениватся опытом))) С собой свободных денег тыщ 10 хватит. Я думаю ни у ково нет времени быть там долго!!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*babich*,



> Я думаю ни у ково нет времени быть там долго!!!!


Андрей, опыт многочисленных форумских встреч (и на которых бывала, и на которых не бывала) показывает, что минимальный срок встречи - три дня. И то мало.

----------


## Светик

> А нам к вам не далеко? :biggrin:
> 
> Привет, Галя!  Где пропадала?
> 
> Посмотрела специально карту - примерно одинаковое расстояние от всех форумчан - казахстанцев - до Караганды. Туда все и поедем.
> Осталось только форумчанина из Караганды найти...:wink:


Караганда очень даже устраивает  :Aga:  Ауууууууууу Карагандинцы!!!

----------


## НАКС

Кзахстанцы, всем привет!!! :smile:Я с Усть-Каменогорска, а еще точнее п.Белоусовка!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Natali_T

У меня подруга в Караганде живёт, попробую у неё узнать про ведущих.

----------


## SeregaKZ

А из Павлодара =))) кроме меня есть кто ни будь =))

----------


## Irishka

*SeregaKZ*,
 Наконец-то земляка увидела. А то я уже подумала, что Павлодарцы так и не объявятся. Я уже писала, что сейчас я живу и работаю в Украине, но душой я с вами, Павлодарцы. Школу заканчивала там -9-ю, жила по ул.Калинина. Сейчас она по-другому как-то называется.

----------


## oksi7771

привет девчонки и мальчишки - я из Караганды!!!

----------


## КСЕНИЯ ВЕСЕННЯЯ

Други! Из  Солнечного  Казахстана!

Поделитесь  Вашими свадебными  традициями, пожалуйста!  Может,  приколы  какие  есть?
На  будущей  свадьбе  жених  родом  из  Казахстана  и  просил  сделать  что-то  национальное.

Может быть  викторину  по  кахзахским  блюдам  или  что-то  ещё.......

Заранее  благодарю  за   помощь!

----------


## babich

********- давайте знакомиться ближе:wink:

----------


## юрик71

*babich*,
стоило ли открывать тему и пересылать на свой сайт?

----------


## babich

*юрик71*,
 извини пожалуйста, что сделал как не нравится тебе:wink:

----------


## KalievS7

> Я государственным языком  владею даже в  вершенстве, поэтому в году у меня всего заказов 20 русских(так сказать), остальные казахские, наверно круто русский и вдруг на казахском и естественно игры проходят на ура!!!!


Сәлем всем форумчанам! Я сразу скажу- новичок. Я зауважала тебя, правда. У нас в Казахстане, если русский говорит на казахском, это просто супер! Этим человеком восхищаются все казахи. Это уважение к моему народу, к нашим традициям, что очень ценят казахи. Это во-первых. Кто-то написал, что на казахских свадьбах не проводят игры. Это неправда. Я сама -тамада, веду и русские, и казахские свадьбы. Владею обоими языками. И, поверьте, и игр, и конкурсов, и аукционов предостатчно. Рада была пообщаться.

----------


## KalievS7

> Андрей, в нашем красивом казахском городе казахские свадьбы и юбилеи ведут, как бы правильно выразиться, ведущие, владеющие государственным языком и знающие традиции. Но они не проводят никаких развлекалок.
> Русскоговорящих приглашают либо вести игровую программу,либо работать 50/50, если много гостей-неказахов и надо предоставить слово на русском языке.
>  Я государственным языком не владею даже со словарём (о чём искренне сожалею), но на казахских банкетах работать очень люблю.


Анатольевна, в каком городе живешь? У нас, на севере Казахстана казахи владеют обоими языками. Сколько ведущих знаю, никто из них ради "развлекалки" лишнего человека не возьмет. Любой тамада проводит все сам. Никто ж не захочет делиться деньгами, согласись. Интересно, но в последнее время много интернациональных свадеб, работать на них - просто кайф, правда. Тут начинаешь смешивать все. Кончено, если жених - казах, то в основном қазақша. Приятно было пообщаться. Привет всем!

----------


## KalievS7

> Гражданин мира!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Мы с Наташей (*Natali_T*,) из Петропавловска. "Северные ворота Казахстана" - рядом Омск.
> 
> У нас вчера неожиданно был День Города. Неожиданно - потому, что ИЗНАЧАЛЬНО, ВСЕГДА, СКОЛЬКО СЕБЯ ПОМНЮ, рождение Петропавловска отмечалось 12 июля, в день святых Петра и Павла. 
> А в этом году, видимо, в связи с кризисом :wink:, День нашего города объединили с Днём Астаны - нашей столицы. И узнала я об этом поздним вечером, когда праздник уже прошёл. Вчера у нас даже был государственный праздник - нерабочий день.
> 
> Честно говоря, меня это бесит. Астана - это Астана, Петропавловск - это Петропавловск. На кой было объединять? :mad:


Анатольевна, мы с тобой земляки! Я из Сергеевки. Полностью с тобой согласна. Не только вас это взбесило, даже нас, провинцию заставили отмечать День Астаны представляешь. :pivo за встречу,что ли!

----------


## Анатольевна

*KalievS7*,
Привет! Тебя как зовут?
 Вот не соглашусь с тобой:


> Сколько ведущих знаю, никто из них ради "развлекалки" лишнего человека не возьмет. Любой тамада проводит все сам. Никто ж не захочет делиться деньгами, согласись.


А где ж я тогда работаю довольно часто?:eek:
И никто со мной деньгами своими не делится, казахский ведущий берёт свою цену, я - свою. Правда, цены у нас разные - не в мою пользу.:frown:
В городе у нас никто из казахов игры не проводит. Только ведут и поют.
Причём приглашают-то не казахские ведущие, а клиенты, которые могут себе позволить оплатить и тех, и других, и танцоров впридачу.
А которые не могут - с теми я и не работаю...:wink:

А это за встречу! :Pivo:

----------


## babich

Очень приятно что форум посещяет всё больше и больше земляков!!!!! Ко всем форумчанам обращаюсь, знает ли кто-нибудь такой анекдот, чтобы зал "померал" пол часа от смеха? Делитесь, ибо надоели мне свои ))))))

----------


## svetlana41166

Привет Землякам!!! Я родилась и жила в Казахстане в г. Актюбинске,в первую волну миграции переехала в Россию г.Орск(это на границе с Казахстаном) и вот уже 15г.-я россиянка,у нас здесь очень много казахов,поэтому часто веду каз.свадьбы....,но на русском.kuku

----------


## Natali_T

*KalievS7*,
 Привет! Приятно встретить землячку. Извините, но вы не представились. 
   А ведущие и не должны кого-то брать, это забота заказчика. У нас в городе казахские ведущие не проводят развлекательную игровую программу. Поэтому,если заказчик мечтает о весёлом  празднике, то нанимает соведущего.

----------


## babich

*Анатольевна*,
Как работа? Как подготовка к НГ?

----------


## Анатольевна

*babich*,
Спасибо, Андрей, идёт полным ходом.  :Ok: 
У тебя как?
Вообще, Житикара - большой город? И как у вас там с плотностью ведущих на душу населения?
У нас, по-моему, на каждые 50 человек по ведущему.:wink:

----------


## babich

*Анатольевна*,
Здраствуй
)))) Ведущих много...... толку только мало))))) Житикара примерно 30000 человек.
Профессионалов человека три не больше, по этому конкуренции вобщем никакой))))(себя не похвалишь..........), что то мы про тамадею затихли, а я в отпуске как раз. Вот !!!! Есть идеи?????

----------


## Анатольевна

*babich*,
Привет! Идеи-то есть, да только сейчас для меня лично пора не очень подходящая...
Подготовка к НГ, после НГ сразу Питер...

----------


## Megatoi

Здравствуйте!Я Наташа,Восточный Казахстан,Усть-каменогорск...Большой город с очень сложной экологической ситуёвиной...

----------


## Анатольевна

*Megatoi*,
Привет, Наташа! Рады видеть! :flower: 
Вот, нас, казахстанцев всё больше и больше на форуме становится...  :Ok: 
Может, в конце концов, дозреем до Казахстанской Тамадеи?:rolleyes:
У нас из  Усть-Каменогорска ещё Юлечка - *Приветик 1999* есть...

----------


## babich

*Анатольевна*,
Может, в конце концов, дозреем до Казахстанской Тамадеи? 

)))) Твои слова бы, да в уши кой кому

----------


## Megatoi

Всем привет ещё раз!  Ну так мечты сбываются:smile:потом..когда-нибудь...ну конечно хочется...увидеться вживую.опытом обменяться..:smile:блин.настроение хорошее почему то...чего и всем желаю...просто так..без причины :flower:

----------


## babich

- Мама! Я женюсь!
- Ой, сынок, как я рада!
- Только, ты знаешь, она негритянка...
- Ну ничего, мы с папой не расисты!
- ...и у нее четверо детей...
- Прекрасно! Мы с папой детей любим!
- ... и еще: нам негде жить...
- И всего-то? Приезжайте в нашу уютную однокомнатную квартирку!
- А как мы будем жить?
- Ну, вы с женой и детьми в комнате, а папа в кладовке разместится.
- А ты как же, мама?!!
- А я, сынок, вот сейчас трубку положу и повешусь...

*Смешно?????*

----------


## babich

Вот сегодня и НГ!!!! Поздравляю коллег с этим замечательным праздником!!!! На январь взял три заказа, хотя после гряды корпоративов уже микрофон надоел изрядно ((((. А Вам какого после?

----------


## Анатольевна

Привет, Андрей. Мне - 16 на свадьбу. Если бы не в Питер, то было бы 6, 9, 13 и 15:biggrin:

----------


## tanu_sha

Приветствую вас, дорогие мои земляки!!! :flower: 
Меня зовут Татьяна, живу в Алма-Ате. Организацией праздников не занимаюсь, но люблю их :Aga: ... Вот так в прошлом году совершенно случайно занесло на форум (у меня всегда так с интернетом, ищу одно, а нахожу совсем другое:tongue: - но неожиданный результат как правило прияяяятный сюрприз), здесь я черпаю идеи и хорошее насторение :Oj:

----------


## babich

*tanu_sha*,
Добро пожаловать, распологайся! ))))

----------


## nurgulya

*САЛЕМЕТ СЫЗ БЕ КУРМЕТТЫ ЖОЛДОСТАР!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
УРАААААААААА КАЗАХСТАН ПРИВЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕТ.
УСТЬ-КАМЕНОГОРСК АУУУУУУУУ?Я ВАС ВСЕХ ЛЮБЛЮЮЮЮЮЮ.
ураааааааа вы все здесь нашлись!!!!!!!!!!
КЫНДЫР БЫНДЫР КЫНДЫР БЫНДЫР ОМЕРГЕ
АСЫН БАСЫН ОБАЛДАСЫН Е-Е-Е.ХЭЙ


КАЗАХСТАН МОЙ РОДНОЙ КАК ЖЕ Я ПО ТЕБЕ СКУЧАЮ.
ХОТЬ БЫ НА МИГ ЕЩЁ РАЗ ОКАЗАТЬСЯ НА НАБЕРЕЖНОЙ ИРТЫША.
ТАК ЗНАЧИТ НАУРЫЗ ОТМЕЧАЕМ ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ?
Я ТЕПЕРЬ НЕ ОДНА БУДУ КАЗАХСКИЕ ПЕСНИ ГОРЛАНИТЬ 22 МАРТА?

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
всем казахстанцам скачать и слушать 2 раза в день.http://narod.ru/disk/17042588000/pas...oroda.mp3.html

----------


## tanu_sha

> КАЗАХСТАН МОЙ РОДНОЙ КАК ЖЕ Я ПО ТЕБЕ СКУЧАЮ.
> ХОТЬ БЫ НА МИГ ЕЩЁ РАЗ ОКАЗАТЬСЯ НА НАБЕРЕЖНОЙ ИРТЫША.


*nurgulya*,привет :flower: ! А ты откуда?




> ТАК ЗНАЧИТ НАУРЫЗ ОТМЕЧАЕМ ВСЕ ВМЕСТЕ?
> Я ТЕПЕРЬ НЕ ОДНА БУДУ КАЗАХСКИЕ ПЕСНИ ГОРЛАНИТЬ 22 МАРТА?


Только Наурыз?:wink:

----------


## nurgulya

> nurgulya,привет! А ты откуда?


из усть-каменогорска.но с 2000 года живу в москве.в казахстане не была 9 лет.скучаю жутко.

----------


## Анатольевна

О!!! Наши в Москве!!! Адресочек, пжалста... Наурыз приедем отмечать!!! Казахские песни петь! Арак, баурсак, бешбармак кушать!!!:biggrin:

----------


## nurgulya

> О!!! Наши в Москве!!! Адресочек, пжалста... Наурыз приедем отмечать!!! Казахские песни петь! Арак, баурсак, бешбармак кушать!!!


-
*ХОШ КЕЛЕДЫНЫЗ
*
ВСЕХ ПРИГЛАШАЮ НА ДАСТАРХАН.только готовить не умею ни бишбармак ни баурсаки.я только спеть и станцевать могу.серьёзно будете в москве звоните пишите телеграфируйте.
8905 544 69 77.

----------


## Анатольевна

> готовить не умею ни бишбармак ни баурсаки


Ничё, мы с собой привезём! :Aga:

----------


## nurgulya

> Ничё, мы с собой привезём!


*КАТТА РАХМАТ*.
буду ждать!я пока концертную программу подготовлю.в репертуаре моего коллектива 7 казахских танцев.и ещё я сама танцую в ансамбле узбекского танца.казахский не нашла так хоть так душу отвести.инесса а вы тоже хореограф я прочитала?

----------


## Анатольевна

Да, Нургуль(правильно? а то в профиле имени нет), хореограф - в детском саду. 
Ну и всю сознательную молодость танцевала - чуть ли не до родов.

----------


## nurgulya

> Да, Нургуль(правильно? а то в профиле имени нет), хореограф - в детском саду.
> Ну и всю сознательную молодость танцевала - чуть ли не до родов.


да нургуля правильно но зовут меня элина.
а я тоже до 9-ти месяцев работала.а когда в роддоме пошла в родовую у меня схватки а  акушерка спрашивает ой вы хореограф?а покажите чего нибудь?
я говорю ей да сейчас барыню спляшу неси магнитофон...

----------


## babich

Охо сколько я пропустил !!!!!:eek:
Привет чатлане:smile:
Что нового?
Интересно, все хорошо зароботали на новый год. Кто куда потратил? ))) если не секрет?:rolleyes:
Я оплатил жене сессию за год (эгегей еще год остался), и купил перстень (_себе_), ))))))))))))))))

----------


## tanu_sha

> живу в москве





> О!!! Наши в Москве!!! Адресочек, пжалста... Наурыз приедем отмечать!!! Казахские песни петь! Арак, баурсак, бешбармак кушать!!!:biggrin:


Друзья мои!!! Я с вами :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: ... Инесса нужно будет подумать как таможню проходить будем :Aga: :wink: когда будем везти Арак, баурсак, бешбармак и казы с бастурмой:wink: Кстати может сразу и казахстанскую тамадею проведем:biggrin:... в Москвеkuku
Анатольевна, с приездом! Как отдохнулось?
[IMG]http://*********org/172866.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nurgulya

узнала сейчас что в усть -каменогорске  -41.офигеть.давно я так свой зад не морозила.в алмате сколько?давайте уже быстрей приезжайте кто нибудь.уже сил нет хочу воссоединиться исторически.

----------


## tanu_sha

> в алмате сколько?


А у нас морозы пошли на спад... но меньше 20- вроде не было.... Зима в этом году настоящая - снежная :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## nurgulya

> А у нас морозы пошли на спад... но меньше 20- вроде не было.... Зима в этом году настоящая - снежная


хочу на медео.

----------


## Курица

> Я бы хотел собрать ведущих мероприятий, проживающих на территории Казахстана, ведь в казахских нородных обычаях много ньюансов.


Дорогие казахстанцы, мне тут вот какое ст-ие прислали...:wink:
Не могу с вами не поделиться!!! :Aga: 

Владислав Шадрин
РАСКУСИ-КА, БАБУШКА...

Раскуси-ка, бабушка,
Мне орешек грецкий,
Зубки твои крепкие светят белизной,
А мои осталися в Армии Советской,
Под землей казахскою, в шахте пусковой!
Расчеши-ка, бабушка,
Волосок мой детский,
Кудри твои радуют редкой красотой,
А мои осталися в Армии Советской,
Под землей казахскою, в шахте пусковой!
Ой, заплачу, бабушка,
Ой, напьюсь "Стрелецкой",
Намекают девушки на мой грех мужской,
Говорят остался "ОН" в Армии Советской,
Под землей казахскою, в шахте пусковой!
Но одна решилася
В этой жизни светской,
Лысому, беззубому назвалась женой,
И нет у ней претензии к Армии Советской, -
Знать не всё теряется в шахте пусковой!
1987 г.

----------


## nurgulya

> Ой, заплачу, бабушка,
> Ой, напьюсь "Стрелецкой",
> Намекают девушки на мой грех мужской,
> Говорят остался "ОН" в Армии Советской,
> Под землей казахскою, в шахте пусковой


он видимо в Семипалатинске служил.

----------


## Norma

Ну как же я раньше на эту темку не наткнулась!? :Vah: Ура!!!!Земляки!!!Я живу как раз в Караганде,так что встречу можно у нас назначить(хотя я бы предпочла в Алматы,обожаю этот город).Но будем действовать в интересах большинства.У меня и двух моих сестер,которые трудятся на этом же поприще есть собственная студия по организации торжеств.Вот там вас всех и расселим:biggrin:Шутка,разместимся,не проблема.Жду ваших отзывов.


*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Анатольевна*,
 Расскажите пожалуйста о ваших впечатлениях о Питерской тамадее,очень интересно.Я тоже очень хотела туда поехать,но пока это не реально,маленький ребенок.

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> Что нового?
> Интересно, все хорошо зароботали на новый год. Кто куда потратил? ))) если не секрет?


Конечно не секрет.Я работала с 25 по 31 включительно в одном ресторане.На заработанные честным трудом деньги(отчет о всех днях в темке "Отчеты") сделала ремонт в ванной комнате,рассчиталась за платье,сшитое к новому году и много еще чего по мелочам(вроде журнального столика,сотки,украшения конечно,подарки детям и т.д).Кстати,поделитесь сколько брали за предновогодние,думаю это не секрет(все мы из разных городов).Я 30-35 тыс и соответственно 60 тыс в новогоднюю ночь.Я не самая дорогая ведущая(если брать в среднем).

*Добавлено через 14 минут*



> В городе у нас никто из казахов игры не проводит. Только ведут и поют.
> Причём приглашают-то не казахские ведущие, а клиенты, которые могут себе позволить оплатить и тех, и других, и танцоров впридачу.
> А которые не могут - с теми я и не работаю...


Вот-вот,совершенно согласна. В Караганде тоже самое,казахские ведущие отлично вещают анекдоты,притчи,конечно незаменимы при проведении Бета-Шар и Жар-Жар(обожаю) и др.обряды.Весь игровой блок,русские обряды(если свадьба двуязычная) конечно моя работа.Правда платят 50%50.

----------


## babich

*Курица*,
 ыыыыы очень весело )))))
Я служил в Семеполатинске! ))))))) знай я это стихотворение лет 15 назад, было бы +10 дней к отпуску

----------


## марандра

> Вот-вот,совершенно согласна. В Караганде тоже самое,казахские ведущие отлично вещают анекдоты,притчи,конечно незаменимы при проведении Бета-Шар и Жар-Жар(обожаю)


Я ведущая свадеб, пока не такая крутая, как хотелось бы, но всё-таки...
Очень часто приходится вести казахские свадьбы, но почти  нет никакого специального материала, а хотелось бы! Сейчас шью национальные костюмы для девушек( пока есть вободное время), чтобы как-нибудь обыграть их. Должны получиться очень красивые! А вот к чему они, пока не придумала. Если есть какие-то идеи, пожалуйста, подкиньте!
Заранее спасибо!

Что это за обряд Жар-Жар? Я впервые слышу!

----------


## Анатольевна

> Интересно, все хорошо зароботали на новый год. Кто куда потратил? ))) если не секрет?


Заработала хорошо, работала с 24 по 31 включительно. На что потратила? 
На ремонт: кухня-ванная-туалет-прихожая, на подарки к НГ, на поездку в Питер (в смысле, на мелкие расходы).



> Расскажите пожалуйста о ваших впечатлениях о Питерской тамадее,очень интересно.


Танюш, рассказать могу только междометиями - вау, ух ты, ого-го и пр... А если серъёзно - всё было здорово! И встреча, и проживание, и питание! У меня одна-единственная претензия - и та к себе... Потому что я *преступно мало* общалась с людьми, которых любила заочно - и встретилась в реале... Но это всё в силу загруженности и разности часовых поясов. В следующий раз исправлюсь!
Знаю одно - встречаться в реале надо обязательно!



> Кстати,поделитесь сколько брали за предновогодние,думаю это не секрет(все мы из разных городов).Я 30-35 тыс и соответственно 60 тыс в новогоднюю ночь.Я не самая дорогая ведущая(если брать в среднем).


Это ты брала одна или с музыкантом? Нашему городу на одного такие цены и не снились...

----------


## Norma

> Танюш, рассказать могу только междометиями - вау, ух ты, ого-го и пр...


Спасибо,я вас отлично поняла.Это нужно прожить,в это нужно окунуться.Я вам по доброму завидую. :Ok: Кстати что это все молчат про нашу встречу?:mad:Понимаю,сейчас не очень подходящее время,но хоть давайте дату приблизительно назначим.Скажем в мае,июне?Наша Караганда хоть немного наряжается.Жду ваших предложений.


> Это ты брала одна или с музыкантом? Нашему городу на одного такие цены и не снились...


Одна,конечно одна.И это еще не предел.Например детское день рождение встанет заказчику в 8 тыс \час(примерно).Часто бывают банкеты с большим количеством взрослых,но и  детей надо развлекать.Знаете же как корейцы отмечают год ребенку?Если работаю в паре со взрослым ведущим,мой заработок как ведущей для детей ,от этого не меняется.(хотя конечно существуют разные ньюансы)

----------


## babich

*Курица*,
 Ни каких обид, всё весело :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*марандра*,
Жар-Жар это не обряд, а свадебная песня.
А насчет Ваших костюмов, нада их видеть что бы судить о нарядности, цветовой гамме и т.д. Я на НГ брал у бабушек казашек ихние жилетки ушитые всякими блестяшками, одевал девушкам-тостёрам и объявлял что это группа Блестящие, ликование зала обеспечено, естественно после тоста песня в подарок ))))))

----------


## Анатольевна

> Одна,конечно одна.И это еще не предел.Например детское день рождение встанет заказчику в 8 тыс \час(примерно).


Хороший город - Караганда... Хлебный... :rolleyes: Таня, сколько у вас населения в городе? И как дела с конкуренцией обстоят?

И ещё, Танюш - по неписанным правилам форума мы все здесь общаемся сразу на "ты" - независимо от возраста и стажа пребывания на форуме.  :Aga:

----------


## nurgulya

у кого есть казахские детские песни?а ещё у кого есть песня жар жар?

----------


## марандра

Да, действительно, хотелось бы услышать эту песню!
Поделитесь, кому не жалко?!

----------


## nurgulya

> Да, действительно, хотелось бы услышать эту песню!


я ток сама спеть могу и то если выпью.

----------


## olgaring

*nurgulya*,
 Если напишешь свой электронный арес вышлю тебе 2 жар- жар

----------


## nurgulya

> nurgulya,
> Если напишешь свой электронный арес вышлю тебе 2 жар- жар


*рахмет* :Vah: 
elina-dansa@yandex.ru

----------


## olgaring

я так поняла , тебя Елина зовут ... просто интересно , я только сейчас на твоё имя песни искала , нашла 2 ( заказчицу так мою зовут)
смотри почту

----------


## nurgulya

> я так поняла , тебя Елина зовут ...


элина меня зовут.что это за песни такие с моим именем?

----------


## марандра

> nurgulya,
> Если напишешь свой электронный арес вышлю тебе 2 жар- жар


А можно мне тоже?

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
Прошу, а адрес вставить не могу!

*Добавлено через 53 минуты*
marandra2010@mail.ru

----------


## Norma

> Таня, сколько у вас населения в городе? И как дела с конкуренцией обстоят?
> 
> И ещё, Танюш - по неписанным правилам форума мы все здесь общаемся сразу на "ты" - независимо от возраста и стажа пребывания на форуме.


Население 600 000.Конкуренция есть,агенств разных пруд-пруди.Часто в Астану приглашают работать(разных артистов-танцоров тоже).Там цены вообще космические,а хороших ведущих мало.Насчет "ты" ждала вашей команды,все-таки неудобно,первое общение и сразу на "ты".Меня родители воспитывали в жуткой строгости :Aga:

----------


## babich

кстате форумчане!!!!
За семь лет я накопил огромный фонд фонограмм, если нада, я посмотю(казакша, орысша), всё есть

----------


## nurgulya

> если нада


есть такая муз-ка только в хорошем качестве?
http://narod.ru/disk/17225060000/%D1...D0%B0.wav.html

----------


## babich

Нургуличка, ложи файло по короче ))))) щас буду смотреть
20 метрофф всё таки

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Это музыкальное произведение!!!!!!!
 Я же предлогал фанеры, ну не предлогал, а предлогаю до сих пор ))))))

----------


## nurgulya

> Это музыкальное произведение!!!!!!!


это очень известная музыка.как она называется не знаете?мне очень надо.в России мне её точно не найти.и названия не знаю.

----------


## babich

Известная в узких кругах. Как называется я скажу, мне надо пару дней.

----------


## nurgulya

спасибо буду ждать.

----------


## olgaring

*nurgulya*,
 Ялла " Элина"
Моя Элина - вторая половина

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*марандра*,
 девочки , напишите в своих подписях или под аваторкой , свои имена . Как- то не по себе общаться , не зная имени ...
Жар - жар на почте

----------


## nurgulya

> Ялла " Элина


там по моему эмина-это моя любимая песня.



> Моя Элина - вторая половина


а эту я не знаю кто исполняет?

----------


## babich

*nurgulya*,
*Нургиса Тлендиев - Алкыйса*
вот автор и название этого произведения, чистого варианта у меня нет, но могу поискать у знакомых на радио.

----------


## марандра

> марандра,
> девочки , напишите в своих подписях или под аваторкой , свои имена . Как- то не по себе общаться , не зная имени ...
> Жар - жар на почте
> __________________


Олечка, большое тебе спасиб! А зовут меня Мария, просто я не знаю как подписать своё имя,

*Добавлено через 9 минут*



> За семь лет я накопил огромный фонд фонограмм, если нада, я посмотю(казакша, орысша), всё есть
> __________________


Очень хочется на казахском языке выучить несколько красивых песен, посвящённых: родителям, молодым, детям, празднику и т. д. 
Если можешь, то выложи "+", "-" и текст. Я думаю, что многим это пригодиться.
Особенно таким "знатокам" казахского языка, как я.

----------


## nurgulya

> вот автор и название этого произведения, чистого варианта у меня нет, но могу поискать у знакомых на радио.


спасибище огромное.я сейчас посмотрела в интернете ничего нет.с меня пузырь и курица.
а у кого есть басня *квартет* на каз языке?
ОСЁЛ КОЗЁЛ ЖАНЕ МАРТЫШКА
ЖАНЕ БУЛ КОСОЛАПЫЙ МИШКА

----------


## babich

*марандра*,
********** (удалено администратором)- начнем с самой популярной песней про маму. Текст вставлю в тот же топик.

----------


## tanu_sha

> а у кого есть басня *квартет* на каз языке?
> ОСЁЛ КОЗЁЛ ЖАНЕ МАРТЫШКА
> ЖАНЕ БУЛ КОСОЛАПЫЙ МИШКА


Элин, квартета у меня нет.... но есть другое народное творчество... русско-казахское.... Вот такое поздравление

Пусть будет добр к тебе аспан
Всегда сбывается арман
И размножается баран
На дастархан- всегда лагман!
Тебе желаю всей душой-  
курган тенге большой-большой
Чтоб под курган шумел арык
А в нем бы жил алтын балык!
Желаю света и тепла
И кушать шай из пиала
Нескоро зваться байбеше
И юрту в 10 этажей!
Ты жыл за жылом расцветай
Пусть будет много кишкентай!
Пусть даль сияет голуба
В ней Мерсодес-шайтан арба!!!

----------


## Irishka

*tanu_sha*,
 Ой, спасибо, порадовала. Мне-то в Украине таких пока заказов не поступало, чтобы пргодились русско- казахские поздравления, но для себя-любимой сохранила это поздравление. Жизнь в Павлодаре сказалась. Порадовала-порадовала!

----------


## nurgulya

> Ты жыл за жылом расцветай
> Пусть будет много кишкентай!


пять баллов.спасибо.а ещё что то в этом духе?

----------


## tanu_sha

Нет Элина... больше нету :Tu: ... Но если что найдется, то обязательно принесу сюда :Aga: ... 

Девочки, оказывается у меня то поздравление без первых строчек было :Oj: ... сейчас в интернете посмотрела... начинается так:




> Хочу пропеть тебе айтыс, 
> Хотя мы все yлтым орыс,

----------


## марандра

> начнем с самой популярной песней про маму. Текст вставлю в тот же топик.


Я пыталась скачать песню , но там постоянно всплывает рекламка, убрать которую я никак не могу! Как мне быть?

----------


## Alenajazz

НАРОД!!!! Сегодня ДЕНЬ РОЖДЕНИЯ у Анатольевны!!!!!!!!!! УРА!!!! Поздравляю тебя, добрая, весёлая, позитивная и справедливая Анатольевна!!!!! Желаю тебе много счастья, здоровья и успеха!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Тут я делаю концертный поклон! Смайлика такого не нашла....

----------


## nurgulya

*ПЛЕНИТЕЛЬНИЦА НАШИХ ОЧЕЙ! СВЕТ НАШЕГО РАЗУМА! ОГОНЬ НАШИХ ЧУВСТВ! РАДОСТЬ НАШИХ СЕРДЕЦ И СЛАДКОЕ ЗВУЧАНИЕ НАШЕГО СЛУХА! ОБВОРОЖИТЕЛЬНАЯ И НЕПОВТОРИМАЯ! ИСКРОМЁТНАЯ И ЛУЧЕЗАРНАЯ! ЛУНОЛИКАЯ НАША -ИНЕССА-ДЖАН!*
*МЫ ЛЮБИМ В ДЕТСТВЕ ПОЛУЧАТЬ ПОДАРКИ
А В ЗРЕЛОСТИ МЫ УЧИМСЯ ДАРИТЬ
ГЛАЗАМИ ДЕТСКИМИ СМОТРЕТЬ НА ПРАЗДНИК ЯРКИЙ 
И БОЛЬШЕ СЛУШАТЬ,МЕНЬШЕ ГОВОРИТЬ*

----------


## tanu_sha

[IMG]http://*********org/226796m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Norma

Ой,я тоже хочу присоединиться к поздравлениям в адрес Инессы.К сожалению не могу выставлять такие красивые открытки,но от всего сердца поздравляю вас с ДНЕМ РОЖДЕНИЯ!Пусть в вашем сердце всегда горит огонь любви,творчества,здоровья. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## babich

хапи бёздэй ту ю, хапи бёздэй ту ю, хапи бёздэй, хапи бёздэй, хапи бёздэй ту ю!!!!!
как смог так и спел, пусть и не в тональность

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*марандра*,
нажми на закрыть(красный крестик в правом верхнем углу) это мой спонсор разместил рекламму.(почти единственный способ, содержать сайт)

----------


## Анатольевна

*Alenajazz*, - Алён, тебе дважды спасибо!:biggrin:
*nurgulya*,
*tanu_sha*,
*Norma*,
*babich*,
 - Дорогие земляки! Спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: И давайте уже встречаться???

----------


## Norma

> - Дорогие земляки! Спасибо! И давайте уже встречаться???
> __________________


Вот-вот и я о том же!Люди,АУ-У-У.kukuВы что это молчите,отреагируйте хоть как-нибудь на это предложение:tongue:Ну выскажите свое мнение,доводы за и против.Ведь нужно от чего-то отталкиваться.

----------


## nurgulya

давайте наурыз встречать вместе.осталось только придумать где?я хочу в Казахстане.

[IMG]http://*********org/259426.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

> давайте наурыз встречать вместе.осталось только придумать где?я хочу в Казахстане.


Элина, приезжай! В Петропавловск. Нас с Натальей уже двое, +ты = на троих сообразим! :Aga:

----------


## nurgulya

всё еду.а сколько билет стоит?

----------


## Анатольевна

*nurgulya*,
Элина, посмотрела на сайте - купе от 2.903 руб., плацкарт - от 2.317 руб.

----------


## nurgulya

не... на поезде долго.у меня столько выходных нет.самолёты к вам летают?

----------


## Анатольевна

Самолёты, по-моему, только до Омска. А от Омска 4 часа на поезде.
Сейчас гляну.

Самолёт Москва - Омск, цена от 3.200руб., время полёта 3ч 10 мин, и поезд Омск - Петропавловск, цена билета ок. 300 руб., время в пути ок. 4 часов.

----------


## nurgulya

блин так долго.7 часов колбаситься.а на поезде сколько суток?

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
всё я реально решила ехать но только на 2 дня 22 прилетаю 23 улетаю.куда мы пойдём?у вас наурыз широко празднуется?я имею в виду с салютом и скачками на лошадях?


[IMG]http://*********org/254084.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анатольевна

*nurgulya*,
На поезде - почти двое суток. 


> блин так долго.7 часов колбаситься


Тогда тебе ракету надо... Или трансглюкатор!



> у вас наурыз широко празднуется?я имею в виду с салютом и скачками на лошадях?


Салюта на Наурыз не помню, но гуляния народные проводятся широко. Куда пойти набраться национального колориту - найдём!


> 22 прилетаю 23 улетаю


Как-то тебе надо по времени рассчитать...Из Омска, конечно, масса поездов через Петропавловск идёт, но всё это подробней надо в кассе узнавать - чтобы тебе удобный вариант подобрали: прилетела, на вокзал переместилась, и сразу поехала.
И обратно так же.
Ж/д билеты можешь прямо в Москве купить.

----------


## nurgulya

> Салюта на Наурыз не помню, но гуляния народные проводятся широко.


так ясно значит салют я с собой привезу.раньше не было-теперь будет.кто нибудь ещё едет?



> Куда пойти набраться национального колориту - найдём!


лишь бы не набраться так что я там ещё и до 1 апреля не осталась.у меня на наурыз-*юбилей*.ужас какое страшное слово.

----------


## Norma

Нормально тут у вас планы реализуются,можно сказать со страшной скоростью.*nurgulya*,молодец :Ok: Особенно свежей мне показалась идея встретиться в Казахстане:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Norma*,
Подтягивайся! Наурыз не за горами!

----------


## nurgulya

> Особенно свежей мне показалась идея встретиться в Казахстане


хотите в России?ну давайте как будто это я за вами заехала :Aga: отметим наурыз и поедем в Москву отмечать день работника культуры.

----------


## Анатольевна

*nurgulya*,
Тебе после Наурыза в Москву сильно надо? А то у нас с 25.03  Новосибирск - можем сразу туда махнуть, было бы желание!:biggrin:
А там уж и в Москву...:wink:

----------


## nurgulya

> Тебе после Наурыза в Москву сильно надо? А то у нас с 25.03 Новосибирск - можем сразу туда махнуть, было бы желание


да у меня все конкурсы важные начинаются.хотя я чувствую после юбилея уйду в подполье брошу работу и пойду скитаться по алтайским заповедникам.

----------


## Alenajazz

> брошу работу


Я тебе брошу... Размечталась... Хороший хореограф - это национальное достояние.  :Aga: Съездишь в Казахстан и до дому, до хаты - меня в апреле встречать в Московии!

----------


## nurgulya

нет. поеду в новосиб а потом алтайских медведей кормить.

----------


## Alenajazz

> поеду в новосиб а потом алтайских медведей кормить.


Привет передавай Новосибу! А медведей чем или кем собралась кормить????

----------


## nurgulya

> А медведей чем или кем собралась кормить????


хореографятиной:eek:

----------


## Alenajazz

*nurgulya*,
 Я думаю, ты и медведей в танцевальную группу объединишь! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## nurgulya

думаю у президента моё медвежье шоу феерическое будет пользоваться успехом.всё придумала мы будем открывать олимпийские игры.БАЛЕТ-МЕДВЕД.

----------


## Alenajazz

> БАЛЕТ-МЕДВЕД.


А талисман Олимпиады кто!!! Выбрали уже????

----------


## nurgulya

> А талисман Олимпиады кто!!! Выбрали уже????


не знаю.мне ещё не доложили.
а я родилась в год московской олимпиады.

----------


## Alenajazz

> в год московской олимпиады.


вот ты и будешь талисманом!!!!

----------


## nurgulya

> вот ты и будешь талисманом!!!!


меня тоже будут в конце на шариках в космос отправлять?
много шаров придётся надувать.боюсь далеко не улечу.

----------


## Alenajazz

> на шариках


От Сочи ты полетишь в сторону Таганрога! :Aga:

----------


## nurgulya

> От Сочи ты полетишь в сторону Таганрога


только если ты меня с низу за ниточку за собой тянуть будешь

----------


## Alenajazz

*Я такое событие не пропущу!*
Приземлишься прямо на Красной площади (только у нас там памятник Чехову) :Aga:

----------


## Mazaykina

> нажми на закрыть(красный крестик в правом верхнем углу) это мой спонсор разместил рекламму.(почти единственный способ, содержать сайт)


Андрей, я УДАЛИЛА все ссылки на ваш БЕСПЛАТНЫЙ сайт и в автоподписи тоже. И будьте честным, на народе- сайты НИЧЕГО не стоят. А если бы хотите заработать (это, как раз нормально), то есть другие способы размещения рекламы. *Всплывающие окна с сомнительным содержанием -  ЗАПРЕЩЕНЫ для размещения у нас на форуме.*

----------


## Megatoi

А то у нас с 25.03  Новосибирск - можем сразу туда махнуть, было бы желание!:biggrin:
А там уж и в Москву...:wink:[/QUOTE]

кое как дочитала до этого поста..я думала Вы там зависните втроём и в Новосиб не поедете..:mad:прям скажу перепугалась сино присино:smile:нееееет! слава богу--поедете! :flower: Инесса,дорогая моя..я тебя поздравляю с запозданием--так как недавно совсем появилась в Казахстане..целый месяц по России и без интернета...так вот..поздравляю и я думаю ты знаешь,что жизнь --это шахматы..поэтому я желаю тебе играть только белыми и правильных тебе ходов! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Norma

> недавно совсем появилась в Казахстане..целый месяц по России и без интернета...


О,Наталья!А я уж тебя потеряла.Тут девчата на Наурыз встретиться наметили.А я все пытаюсь народ сподвигнуть на настоящую Казахстанскую тамадею.Но что-то пока безрезультатно:frown:Хотелось бы узнать твое мнение.

----------


## kozochka79

здрвствуйте!!! Я из Алматы. очень хочу к Вам присоеденится!!!

*Добавлено через 12 минут*
знаете, здесь очень тепло!!! Теплее, чем на всех темах!!!

----------


## Анатольевна

*Norma*,
Таня, может, на конец лета-начало осени запланируем? Отметим, так сказать, закрытие свадебного сезона? :Pivo: 
Готова пригласить всех к нам - город у нас по ценам оооооочень демократичный, ттт, чтоб не сглазить...:cool:
А вообще ещё раз карту посмотрела - как ни крути, до Караганды всем ехать примерно одинаково.:biggrin:



> А я все пытаюсь народ сподвигнуть на настоящую Казахстанскую тамадею.Но что-то пока безрезультатно


Да вот что-то только мы с тобой встречу обсуждаем... Земляки, включайтесь в обсуждение!!!

*kozochka79*,
Привет,  :flower:  как тебя зовут?  Посмотрела - Лена! ))) Вливайся и присоединяйся к обсуждению встречи! И о себе немного расскажи?

----------


## kozochka79

> *Norma*,
> Таня, может, на конец лета-начало осени запланируем? Отметим, так сказать, закрытие свадебного сезона?
> Готова пригласить всех к нам - город у нас по ценам оооооочень демократичный, ттт, чтоб не сглазить...:cool:
> А вообще ещё раз карту посмотрела - как ни крути, до Караганды всем ехать примерно одинаково.:biggrin:
> 
> Да вот что-то только мы с тобой встречу обсуждаем... Земляки, включайтесь в обсуждение!!!
> 
> *kozochka79*,
> Привет,  как тебя зовут?  Посмотрела - Лена! ))) Вливайся и присоединяйся к обсуждению встречи! И о себе немного расскажи?


Здравствуйте! Да я Лена – по паспорту. А друзья – Аленой зовут :Aga: . Я с Алматы.  С профессией ведущей столкнулась три года назад – случайно. Получалось, что  я вела пока только новогодние корпоративы, но в  прошлом году пока писала очередной сценарий – поняла, что мне  нравится :Aga:  :Ok: . Но вот опыта конечно не хватает:frown:. Хочется работу на все 100% делать, что бы ни стыдно потом было.  А в творческой сфере я уже 15 лет. 
А вы хотите слет Ведущих устроить?kuku

----------


## Анатольевна

*kozochka79*,



> А вы хотите слет Ведущих устроить?


Да понимаешь, Алёна, я в Россию на реальные встречи форумчан-коллег-друзей ездила уже неоднократно - это такой драйв, это столько эмоций! :Ok:  Это и обмен опытом, и, самое главное - приобретение новых друзей!

Но кто-то в силу обстоятельств не может далеко выезжать. А на форуме много казахстанцев - ведущих и музыкантов. Вот мы и пытаемся организовать Казахстанскую Тамадею...  :Aga: 

Может, когда-нибудь получится...:rolleyes:

----------


## kozochka79

> *kozochka79*,
> 
> Да понимаешь, Алёна, я в Россию на реальные встречи форумчан-коллег-друзей ездила уже неоднократно - это такой драйв, это столько эмоций! Это и обмен опытом, и, самое главное - приобретение новых друзей!
> 
> Но кто-то в силу обстоятельств не может далеко выезжать. А на форуме много казахстанцев - ведущих и музыкантов. Вот мы и пытаемся организовать Казахстанскую Тамадею... 
> 
> Может, когда-нибудь получится...:rolleyes:


Это очень классная  и  ценная идея :Ok: ! Я думаю, чо если мы все объединимся, о все получится!!! :Aga:  :Vah:

----------


## Megatoi

> О,Наталья!А я уж тебя потеряла.Тут девчата на Наурыз встретиться наметили.А я все пытаюсь народ сподвигнуть на настоящую Казахстанскую тамадею.Но что-то пока безрезультатно:frown:Хотелось бы узнать твое мнение.


Привет,Таня..я только ЗА!!!Сколько нас?А другие к нам поедут?Я бы в Усть-каменогорске всех встретила от души..хотя Алматы мой любимый город.я там часто бываю..можно и там,если удобно..В общем не важно где..главное что это реально,только мы этого ещё не понимаем :Aga:

----------


## юрик71

> Привет,Таня..я только ЗА!!!Сколько нас?А другие к нам поедут?Я бы в Усть-каменогорске всех встретила от души..хотя Алматы мой любимый город.я там часто бываю..можно и там,если удобно..В общем не важно где..главное что это реально,только мы этого ещё не понимаем


Для южных регионов неудобно добираться, приходится объезжать и еще кому-то с пересадкой(см. карту), для меня удобна была бы тоже Алмата либо Актобе.

----------


## Norma

> Таня, может, на конец лета-начало осени запланируем? Отметим, так сказать, закрытие свадебного сезона?


Ура!Первое конкретное предложение.Только ждать уж очень долго до осени.А может в мае?Ведь брачующиеся как правило "маяться" боятся.:wink:В мае обычно работы не много.


> здрвствуйте!!! Я из Алматы. очень хочу к Вам присоеденится!!!


Присоединяйся,будем только рады. :Pivo: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Я бы в Усть-каменогорске всех встретила от души..хотя Алматы мой любимый город.я там часто бываю..можно и там,если удобно..В общем не важно где..главное что это реально,только мы этого ещё не понимаем
> __________________


Истину,истину говоришь! :Aga: Это совершенно реально.Я тоже предлагаю свою любимую Караганду.НО как и ты обожаю Алмату.А как там в мае красиво!!!! :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*юрик71*,
 А вы из какого города?

----------


## Анатольевна

*Norma*,



> В мае обычно работы не много.


Таня, так, к сожалению, в связи с этим и денег ооооочень немного... :frown: А осенью - где-то в октябре, и сезон на спад, и деньги есть. Но это ИМХО.




> Для южных регионов неудобно добираться, приходится объезжать и еще кому-то с пересадкой(см. карту), для меня удобна была бы тоже Алмата либо Актобе.


Насчёт места - я очень люблю Алматы, но, если посмотреть на карту - мне тоже туда ехать через всю страну, с севера на юг.
Я, конечно, не знаю насчёт путей сообщения между городами, но почему всё время про Караганду пишу: судя по карте, это *географический* центр для тех казахстанцев, которые здесь общаются.(Опять же - желает ли Караганда встречу организовывать? :biggrin:)
Но на то мы и люди, чтобы найти для всех приемлемый вариант. :Aga: 

*А самое главное - собираться по-любому надо там, где люди готовы взять на себя организацию встречи.*

----------


## юрик71

*Norma*,
К-Орда

----------


## Позитив

Алматы конечно было бы лучше всего (по крйней мере для меня), а Астана логично и центр и столица или наоборот и столица и центр.

----------


## ollo2575

Здравствуйте. Я Светлана из Усть-Каменогорска. Присоединяюсь к вам, рада знакомству. 25 марта в Новосибирске встреча ведущих, если можно побольше информации . Наташа привет!

----------


## Анатольевна

*ollo2575*,
Здравствуйте, Светлана! Я смотрю, Усть-Каменогорск  - город ведущих! :biggrin:




> 25 марта в Новосибирске встреча ведущих, если можно побольше информации .


Это в тему "Сибиряки, отзовитесь!"http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=129598&page=30, там все подробности. :Aga: 

*Ю-Ван-Ден*,



> Алматы конечно было бы лучше всего (по крйней мере для меня), а Астана логично и центр и столица или наоборот и столица и центр.


Вячеслав, так никто ни из Астаны, ни из Алматы не изъявляет желания организовать встречу!
А я позволю себе процитировать саму себя



> собираться по-любому надо там, где люди готовы взять на себя организацию встречи.


Пока что желание пригласить к себе выразили только три города: Караганда (*Norma* - Таня), Усть-Каменогорск (*Megatoi* - Наташа) и Петропавловск (*Natali_T* - Наташа и *Анатольевна* - Инесса).

Я лично - при наличии денег человек мобильный, могу поехать, куда пригласят. Если уж в Питер с тремя пересадками (почти как Ломоносов в Москву за обозом), то в пределах родной страны, да напрямую...:wink:

----------


## nurgulya

привет усть-каменогорск.
я тож приеду в любой город.но давайте там где всем будет близко.
инесса а наурыз мы уже не празднуем?
а ты в москву едешь на др форума 31 мая?

----------


## ollo2575

Я бы тоже приехала на встречу ведущих. Мне кажется, что оганизовать  такое мероприятие должен человек который участвовал в подобном. Он знает как это должно происходить. К сожалению на подобных встречах не бывала, но очень хочется.

----------


## Norma

Девочки,дорогие,(ой,мальчики тоже)думаю с вашей помощью организовать встречу  в Караганде возможно.


> Мне кажется, что организовать такое мероприятие должен человек который участвовал в подобном.


Я конечно не учавствовала ни в чем подобном(к сожалению),но если есть желание можно сделать все.Могу только обещать сделать все от меня зависящее,думаю судить строго не будете.А вместе мы можем сделать все! :Aga: За Питером конечно не угонимся,а вот Караганду уж точно прославим.

----------


## Анатольевна

*nurgulya*,



> инесса а наурыз мы уже не празднуем?


Как это не празднуем? :eek: Я жду, когда ты напишешь, когда и во сколько тебя встречать!



> Я конечно не учавствовала ни в чем подобном(к сожалению),но если есть желание можно сделать все.


Воооот...Давайте тогда те, кто хотел бы поучавствовать в Казахстанской Тамадее, отпишутся, в каком из *предложенных* городов им было бы удобнее встретиться. Начнём хотя бы с этого.
*Караганда
Усть - Каменогорск
Петропавловск*
Ясное дело, что Таня будет за Караганду, я - за Петропавловск, Наташа - за Усть-Каменогорск.:biggrin:
Будем учитывать в первую очередь мнение иногородних. :Aga: Кому куда удобней ехать.

Вот тогда, быть может, к осени и созреем...:wink:

Вот мне - хоть клонируйся: до Караганды удобней ехать и быстрее, а в Усть-Кам осенью постоянно муж на соревнования ездит, и там Юлечка - Приветик живёт, а мы с ней друзья...:rolleyes:
Поэтому не рвём Инессе Анатольевне душу и все едем в Петропавловск!!!:biggrin::tongue:

----------


## юрик71

тогда Караганда, я всего один раз там был, да и поезд один единственный от нас туда идет.

----------


## olgaring

Ой,  в Петропавловск я тоже  не против

----------


## nurgulya

я за петропавловск мне близко.
и за у-ка это мой родной город в котором 9 лет уже не была.хотя с другой стороны чего я там не видела?:eek:

----------


## olgaring

*nurgulya*,
 неужели нЕчего вспомнить ? Вообще не скучаешь по родным местам?  Возможно не многое  там изменилось , но я бы сказала , что посмотреть всё таки найдём на что ... Анатольевна подтвердит ...

----------


## nurgulya

> nurgulya,
> неужели нЕчего вспомнить ? Вообще не скучаешь по родным местам? Возможно не многое там изменилось , но я бы сказала , что посмотреть всё таки найдём на что ... Анатольевна подтвердит ...
> __________________


сказать что я скучаю значит ничего не сказать.конечно я люблю свой город.вы меня не правильно поняли.если выбирать между двумя городами то я выбрала бы то место где ещё ни разу не была.хочу попасть в город и не ориентироваться в пространстве.для меня вообще весь казахстан это один большой дом.вы бы видели что со мной происходит если я казаха здесь встречаю на улице. :Vah: даже на узбекские танцы записалась чтобы быть хоть как то ближе к азии.

*СПРОСИТЕ МЕНЯ И МОЙ ОТВЕТ БУДЕТ ПРОСТ
САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ГОРОД УСТЬ-КАМЕНОГОРСК!*

----------


## Norma

> Поэтому не рвём Инессе Анатольевне душу и все едем в Петропавловск!!!
> __________________


Да ни в жизнь!:biggrin:Петропавловск от меня далековато,но ради встречи готова на все.Тем более душа Инессы на месте,а она нам пригодится. :Aga:

----------


## Позитив

Караганда, получается оптимальный вариант.

----------


## Megatoi

Поэтому не рвём Инессе Анатольевне душу и все едем в Петропавловск!!!:biggrin::tongue:[/QUOTE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Инесс..ты в курсе,что это удар ниже пояса:smile:Ты ж знаешь,дорогая наша Анатольевна,что душу тебе никто рвать не будет,поэтому добро пожаловать в Устькаман! :flower: :biggrin:(и муж с тобою и Юльчик тутачки..ну ишо таперича у тя я  тут есть :Aga: )

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*СПРОСИТЕ МЕНЯ И МОЙ ОТВЕТ БУДЕТ ПРОСТ
САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ГОРОД УСТЬ-КАМЕНОГОРСК!*[/QUOTE]

-----------------------------------------------------------
Блин........ведь правда это........

----------


## Dzvino4ok3

а я из солнечного Узбекистана города Фергана, сейчас правда проживаю на украине.

----------


## nurgulya

а давайте на бухтарме :Aga: снимем белый теплоход с капитаном.и поплывём по синему морю.
*Megatoi*,а ты где живёшь?

----------


## Megatoi

> а давайте на бухтармеснимем белый теплоход с капитаном.и поплывём по синему морю.
> *Megatoi*,а ты где живёшь?


я в Усть каменогорске..на Пристани:smile: :flower:

----------


## nurgulya

а я раньше рядом с ДКМ жила.если ты там будешь можешь сцену сфоткать.он работает вообще?я слышала давно уже что его кто то купил  а детей всех разогнать хотели это правда?

----------


## ollo2575

Так весна или осень в Петропавловске? И сколько нас может быть? В Усть- Каменогорске ведущих много и многие хотели бы повысить уровень своего мастерства. Не многие знают но это поправимо.

----------


## Анатольевна

*ollo2575*,



> Так весна или осень в Петропавловске?


Я готова взяться за организацию встречи, но только осенью. 
А варианты проживания и цен - надо искать, отталкиваясь от числа участников встречи.
И дату точную определять, конечно, где-то ближе к середине лета, чтобы можно было спланировать.

----------


## babich

Усть-Каменогорск и баста )))) - от меня долеко, но жуть как прокатиться хочеться, через Петропавловск --> Павлодар

----------


## Norma

> Так весна или осень в Петропавловске?





> Усть-Каменогорск и баста ))))





> Я готова взяться за организацию встречи, но только осенью.


Да ребята,так мы не скоро договоримся.:frown:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Norma*,
Танюш, ну вот мы с Натали Т сегодня встречались, поговорили, и решили твёрдо - *приглашаем всех желающих осенью в Петропавловск!* :Aga:

----------


## olgaring

*Анатольевна*,
 а поточнее ? Осень большая .... хочу в гости

----------


## Norma

> Танюш, ну вот мы с Натали Т сегодня встречались, поговорили, и решили твёрдо - приглашаем всех желающих осенью в Петропавловск!


Девочки,вы просто герои!Это верно,нужно без лишних обсуждений назначать определенный город.Каждому все равно не угодишь.Могу представить какой это труд.Со своей стороны могу только еще раз сказать,что если по какой-то причине все же выберем Караганду,обещаю сделать все,чтобы каждый чувствовал себя комфортно.А с датой определимся наверное уже ближе к началу лета?

----------


## юрик71

> Девочки,вы просто герои!Это верно,нужно без лишних обсуждений назначать определенный город.Каждому все равно не угодишь.Могу представить какой это труд.Со своей стороны могу только еще раз сказать,что если по какой-то причине все же выберем Караганду,обещаю сделать все,чтобы каждый чувствовал себя комфортно.А с датой определимся наверное уже ближе к началу лета?


действительно, побольше конкретики, тогда все будут подстраиваться, под этот график!

----------


## Анатольевна

Дорогие земляки, *пока* конкретной даты не назову - сами понимаете, ещё февраль. Но к началу лета - действительно, уже определимся. :Aga:

----------


## tanu_sha

Нашла в архивах форума стишок-поздравление.



> Анатольевна,
> может так сойдёт ? Хотя и первоначальный текст , мне не особенно приглянулся.
> Чтоб расходы поуменьшить 
> Дарим мы тиынки , ( бывшая мелочь )
> (жаль, правда , лишь картинки) (если не сохранили на память )
> Европа перешла на Евро
> И дороже стало всё,
> Но чтоб совесть нас не грызла
> Мы тенге кладём ещё. ( несколько монет достинством в 1 тенге )
> ...


Идея очень понравилась (правда подарок - не туалетная бумага):cool:
хочу ее использовать на ближайшем дне рождения. Вот слова переделала, может кому-нибудь пригодится. Прошу прощения, что размещаю здесь, но тут все-таки про тенге, и врядкли кому-то это надо кроме Казахстанцев....
 :Oj: . Строго не судите.... Я все-таки не поэт :Aga: 

Ты нас на день рожденья пригласил,
А что дарить мы не спросили
Хотелось нам тебя сегодня удивить
Но что купить мы так и не решили.
Теперь придется исхитряться
И по карманам покопаться

1
Все мы любим веселиться 
А особенно пожр…покушать,
Чтобы всех нас накормить 
Нужно многое купить -
Казы, сыр и  бурсаки,
Колбасу, конфеты,  сушки…
Чтоб как-то оправдать расходы 
Дарим мы тебе тенгушки

100
У нас отменный  аппетит
Для нас шикарный стол накрыт!
Но нам бы жажду  утолить,
Ты дай скорее нам попить
Мы в этом деле знаем толк
Мы любим – морс, компот и сок!
СТОП! Отвлеклись от поздравленья!
Вот 100 тенге без промедленья

1000
Раскинул новый кризис сеть
И терпит курс тенге крушенье,
Чтоб трудности преодолеть,
У нас есть мудрое решенье-
Мы тысячу тенге тебе готовы подарить:
Тебе – на радость, нам – на  утешенье

2000
Дарим тебе еще 2000 тенге
Ты сам себе купи, подарок обалденный, 
Такой, чтобы пришелся по душе-
Большой, полезный, сокровенный!

5000
Известно всем нам, что не в деньгах счастье 
Налей-ка лучше именинник  нам вина,( хозяин наливает вино)
5 тысяч мы подарим на последок 
И выпьем с радостью мы чарочку до дна.

-5000
Твое вино прекрасно - спору нет 
Но нам нельзя сегодня забываться,
Пересчитав повторно наш бюджет
Ты с пятью тысячами должен распрощаться

-2000
Поверь, нам  ничего не жалко для тебя 
Но ты пойми, нас дома ждет семья… 
И до зарплаты  надо дотянуть  
Тебе 2000 тенге придется нам вернуть.

-1000
Сегодня День рождения отмечаем твой 
расходы на себя ты взял - немалые,
Но ведь нам ещё нужно добраться домой 
А цены на бензин, ты знаешь - небывалые
Говорим мы тебе неохотно,
Нам безумно стыдно признаться- 
На дорогу у нас денег мало
И с 1000 ты должен расстаться

-100
Давай дружок еще по рюмочке нальём,
Когда еще придется так повеселиться?
Мы 100 тенге, пожалуй, тоже  заберем 
Чтоб завтра с утречка опохмелиться!

-1
Прости нас, мы на выдумки слабы
Бросаем мы тебя на произвол судьбы.
Чтоб с медью не стоять как побирушки
Мы заберём последние тенгушки


Но все же, нужно что-то подарить
Этот вопрос не решен, как и прежде,
Особым подарком тебе угадить
Не потеряли еще мы надежды.

Ты закатил отличную пирушку
Подарим мы тебе на память кружку
Ты по утрам пей кофе или чай
И нас, почаще вспоминай!

----------


## oksi7771

> Могу представить какой это труд.Со своей стороны могу только еще раз сказать,что если по какой-то причине все же выберем Караганду,обещаю сделать все,чтобы каждый чувствовал себя комфортно.А с датой определимся наверное уже ближе к началу лета?


Танюша - а помощь нужна?
oksilana62@mail.ru

----------


## oksi7771

АУ!!! вы где все???

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Поздравляю Всех форумчан с первым днем весны!!! Скоро Наурыз!

----------


## Анатольевна

*oksi7771*,



> Поздравляю Всех форумчан с первым днем весны!!!


Спасибо! У нас сегодня солнышко, капель звенит... :Oj: 



> Скоро Наурыз!


Да! И ко мне в гости приедет Элина - *nurgulya*! Если не передумает, конечно...

----------


## nurgulya

> Да! И ко мне в гости приедет Элина - nurgulya! Если не передумает, конечно...
> __________________


передумать???????? :Vah: только конец света может мне помешать.если даже перенесут конкурс на 21 то я сразу после него полечу.по любому наурыз вместе отметим :br:

----------


## Natali_T

> Спасибо! У нас сегодня солнышко, капель звенит...


Это где это капель? У нас в двадцатке холод и буйные ветра.... но солнышко светит!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А в гости ждём всех желающих



> Натали Т сегодня встречались, поговорили, и решили твёрдо - приглашаем всех желающих осенью в Петропавловск!


подтверждаю!

----------


## vz_event

С первым днем весны!!!!
Считаю надо месяц выбирать не свадебный.... Вот май подойдет например, а там столько работы начнется, мне в том году даже отдахать было некогда... В Караганду я бы с удовольствие, у меня муж оттуда.

----------


## Анатольевна

> по любому наурыз вместе отметим


Вот это по-нашему! :Ok: 
Ещё и Наталью подтянем!:wink:

----------


## oksi7771

Натали Т сегодня встречались, поговорили, и решили твёрдо - приглашаем всех желающих осенью в Петропавловск![/QUOTE]
Петропавловск - край Казахстана.

----------


## sofiko

Всем доброе время суток! Я ведущая из Семея хочу к вам присоединица?!

----------


## Анатольевна

*oksi7771*,
А Вы, извините, сами откуда будете?



> Петропавловск - край Казахстана.


 :eek: Ну, если посмотреть по карте, Алма-Ата тоже...:wink: Но нас, собственно, никто туда и не приглашал. А мы - приглашаем.:smile:
Опять же, позволю себе процитировать себя, любимую:



> приглашаем всех *желающих* осенью в Петропавловск!


то есть, если будет у человека желание, он и осенью, и на край Казахстана приедет. :Aga: 
*sofiko*,



> Я ведущая из Семея хочу к вам присоединица?!


Привет! Присоединяйся! :flower:

----------


## oksi7771

> А вообще ещё раз карту посмотрела - как ни крути, до Караганды всем ехать примерно одинаково


Я из Караганды.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Сообщение от Анатольевна
> 
> 
> 				 приглашаем всех желающих осенью в Петропавловск!


Спасибо за приглашение!!!

----------


## sofiko

:Vah: Всем форумчаном добрый, весенний день!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Анатольевна*,
 Спасибо за преглашение. Ближе к осени дам конкретный ответ. Я студентка еще не знаю когда следующая сессия.

----------


## tanu_sha

Всем привет :flower: !!! С наступающим праздничком :flower: ! Наурыз мейрамы :flower: !!!
Мне тут поручили что-нибудь к празднику найти, наткнулась на интересную ссылку, может быть кому-нибудь пригодится "Сборник казахских национальных игр и развлечений" :Ok: :
http://www.kazakh.ru/news/articles/?a=1401

----------


## oksi7771

[IMG]http://*********org/374721m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## nurgulya

*наурыз мейрамы кутты болсын курметы жолдостар!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## Natali_T

*oksi7771*,
 По-моему от Караганды, что до Алмааты, что до Петропавловска - расстояние практически одинаковое

*Добавлено через 53 секунды*
*sofiko*,
 Добро пожаловать! Главное - желание!

----------


## Анатольевна

> наурыз мейрамы кутты болсын курметы жолдостар!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Коп рахмет!)))

----------


## oksi7771

> По-моему от Караганды, что до Алмааты, что до Петропавловска - расстояние практически одинаковое


А Алмата вообще здесь при чем? Я нигде не писала что мне лично
далеко - я написала - что Петропавловск край Казахстана.
Или вы читаете между строк?
пост 228 - 


> Спасибо за приглашение!!!


Или развиваем тему дальше - кому куда ближе?

----------


## Natali_T

*oksi7771*,
 не понимаю почему такой враждебный тон?.... :Tu:  Я просто констатировала факт.
 Если я хочу встретиться с друзьями для меня расстояние не помеха:tongue:

----------


## oksi7771

Натали - нет совсем не враждебный тон.
если вас обидела - извините.
я тоже просто констатировала факт про ваш город
и даже спасибо за приглашение сказала.
и мне как раз не проблема приехать в Петропавловск
у меня муж работает на межгороднем автобусе
Караганда - Петропавловск уже 7 лет.
Так что я знаю - на каком расстоянии он от нас.
Теперь мир?

----------


## Анатольевна

*oksi7771*,



> у меня муж работает на межгороднем автобусе
> Караганда - Петропавловск уже 7 лет.


Ух ты!!! Так это, если что, муж привезёт - муж заберёт?  :Ok:  Будем оформлять акт приёма-передачи?:biggrin:
Оксана, а сколько времени автобусом? Мы периодически к вам на выставки кошек ездим, но только поездом.

----------


## Natali_T

*oksi7771*,
 Оксана, мир  :flower:  
Ну а раз муж привезет, будем считать тебя в списке на встречу под номером 1 kuku

----------


## oksi7771

Девочки - от вас автобус выезжает то ли в 10.00 то ли в 10.30
я уточню и напишу
и в 12 ночи у нас в Караганде. номер автобуса 715.
Караганда - Петропавловск сбоку написано.

----------


## vikaufmann

*Всех с праздником Наурыз!!!*
Раньше жила в Кустанае.
http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/ver.../post98737980/
Мы здесь сегодня собрались,
Чтоб встретить праздник – Наурыз!
Улыбки, шутки, звонкий смех,
Пусть радуют сегодня всех!

Возьмемся за руки, друзья,
Ведь мы – единая семья:
Татарин, русский и казах,
Литовец, немец и поляк.
За нашим праздничным столом
Мы вместе песни запоем!

Открыта дверь для всех гостей -
Для пожилых и для детей.
Весна навстречу нам идет,
Весна на праздник всех зовет,
Народы самых разных стран
Шлют поздравленья в Казахстан!

Играй, баян, звени, домбра:
Желаю счастья и добра,
Здоровья и терпения,
Отличного настроения,
Чтобы мечты у всех сбылись –
Здравствуй, праздник Наурыз!

----------


## babich

Привет всем!!!
Давно не был здесь. Есть вопрос!!!!!
Есть ли у каго-нибудь текст для открытия мероприятия (универсальный)? А то что-то всё своё поднадоело уже, сил нет )))))

----------


## ненька

Привет всем! Форумчане, здесь есть Петропавловск (детские сады),
 очень нужен ваш совет!!! К вам на эти выходные должна была приехать дама-проверяющая из министерства (Астана). Может есть здесь такие, поделитесь впечатлениями, ато мы ее уже 2 недели ждем, а она все ездит кругами!!!

----------


## юрик71

> Привет всем! Форумчане, здесь есть Петропавловск (детские сады),
>  очень нужен ваш совет!!! К вам на эти выходные должна была приехать дама-проверяющая из министерства (Астана). Может есть здесь такие, поделитесь впечатлениями, ато мы ее уже 2 недели ждем, а она все ездит кругами!!!


деньги собирайте и не переживайте!!!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 38 минут*
да, чуть не забыл, накройте хороший дастархан, к приезду гостей!

----------


## Natali_T

> Форумчане, здесь есть Петропавловск (детские сады),


Это нужно у Анатольевны узнать... семинары у них закончились... так что, наверное, ваша дама уже на пути к вам

----------


## Анатольевна

> здесь есть Петропавловск (детские сады),
>  очень нужен ваш совет!!! К вам на эти выходные должна была приехать дама-проверяющая из министерства (Астана).


Ну, по крайней мере, наш сад она, видимо, обошла стороной. 
А если честно, то, Алёна, от Вас впервые слышу...

----------


## Чарли

Здравствуйте уважаемые коллеги!!! Пламенный привет от вашего соседа из Кыргызстана. Давайте дружить.

----------


## Natali_T

*Чарли*,
 привет! Мы очень рады! Только вы представьтесь по всей форме...пожалуйста!

----------


## юрик71

> *Чарли*,
>  привет! Мы очень рады! Только вы представьтесь по всей форме...пожалуйста!


Натали он уже отметился в темке Кто мы!

----------


## Чарли

> Привет всем!!!
> Давно не был здесь. Есть вопрос!!!!!
> Есть ли у каго-нибудь текст для открытия мероприятия (универсальный)? А то что-то всё своё поднадоело уже, сил нет )))))


может пригодится....

Прекрасен день и зал и люди
Звучат фанфары в вашу честь
Сегодня .............(кого) поздравлять и славить будем
Друзья, родные все мы здесь.

----------


## Natali_T

*юрик71*,
 :Aga: , уже прочла!

----------


## babich

> может пригодится....
> 
> Прекрасен день и зал и люди
> Звучат фанфары в вашу честь
> Сегодня .............(кого) поздравлять и славить будем
> Друзья, родные все мы здесь.


Спасибо!!! :Ok: 
Но хочется более объемного и торжественного.:rolleyes:

----------


## 4udoStepan

Привет! "Откуда?" - спросите Вы.
И тут же услышите: "из К.......ды"!

Очень приятно, что Казахстанцы объединяются. Как к таковым "ведущим" не отношусь, потому как не основная моя деятельность, но очень уважительно и с белой завистью отношусь к Вашему труду. :Ok:

----------


## Анатольевна

*4udoStepan*,



> Как к таковым "ведущим" не отношусь


А с микрофоном очень даже органично смотришься!!! :Aga:  :Ok: (Правда, вопрос: ты ли это - на аве?)

Привет! Вливайся! :Pivo: 




> Привет! "Откуда?" - спросите Вы.
> И тут же услышите: "из К.......ды"!


У меня, как в той телевизионной передаче - два варианта: Караганда и Кызылорда!:biggrin:

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Но хочется более объемного и торжественного.


Иди в спец.тему.Там есть много хороших наработок."Добрый день,или как начать"называется!

----------


## babich

Привет всем!!!! Давно не списывались))))) Вот и май на носу))))

----------


## Анатольевна

*babich*,
Ты у нас, Андрей, вообще гость редкий. Всё в трудах, наверное, всё в заботах...:rolleyes:

----------


## юрик71

ребята, заметили, пишем не о чем, только кто и откуда?( и.................

----------


## babich

*Анатольевна*,
 Да и не говори....   Знаешь отработав подряд 5 халтур, у меня начался творческий кризис, дошло до того что речь опережает мысли))))). По этому посоветовали посетить тамадею, и  немного повеселится самому. А как бы ты поступила?

----------


## Анатольевна

*babich*,



> По этому посоветовали посетить тамадею, и  немного повеселится самому.


Правильно тебе посоветовали!  :Aga:  После реальных встреч такой душевный подъём испытываешь, и самое главное не в том, что ты ооооооооооочень много черпаешь для себя по профессии, а в том, что ты встречаешься с массой таких же "двинутых" по праздникам людей, происходит обмен положительной энергетикой, а вместе с ним - прилив новых сил. :Ok: 




> отработав подряд 5 халтур


А что для тебя - халтура? 

И вообще, ты зачем так много работаешь? У тебя на сигаретах вон экономия какая идёт!:biggrin:

----------


## babich

:smile: Халтура - разг. подработка; побочный заработок; работа, выполняемая помимо или за счёт основной ◆ А из ничего ничего и получается: оградку за пятерку покрасить да скамейку сколотить — вот и вся его халтура. Сергей Каледин, «Записки гробокопателя», 1987-1999 г. (той, праздник, мероприятие и т.д)

Кстати о курени: поющим тамадам советую бросить(щас голос как у Баскова :tongue:)

----------


## Анатольевна

*babich*,



> Халтура - разг. подработка; побочный заработок; работа, выполняемая помимо или за счёт основной


Не, значение слова "халтура" - я знаю, я потому и спрашиваю: что для тебя халтура - банкеты или оградки со скамейками красить?:wink:

----------


## babich

*Анатольевна*,
 Такие слова как бенефис, банкет, и.д. я еще забыл лет так .......цать назад, мы работаем с коллективом поэтому при звонке друг другу сразу слышно "ну чо там ..... када халтура а?" :cool:

----------


## Анатольевна

*babich*,
Поняяяятно...  :Aga:  Значит, бригада у вас...Оградки красите...:wink::biggrin::cool:

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
*юрик71*,
Юра, большое тебе спасибо за консультацию!  :flower:  Клиенты по городу покружили, поняли, что другой такой корейски подкованной ведущей нет :rolleyes:, да ещё с консультантом в Кызылорде - и вернулись!
Позвонил заказчик сегодня, говорит:"Здравствуйте, это Виктор!" А я ему:"Аннен хасимника! Вот Вы по телефону не видите, а я вам поясной поклон отвесила!":biggrin:
Он минуты три смеялся, жене пересказывал, а потом сказал:"Я еду к Вам с предоплатой!"
Так что, Юра, за корейский банкет с меня причитается!
Я же теперь неоднократно ещё к тебе постучусь в процессе подготовки!

----------


## юрик71

*Анатольевна*,
 я сейчас в Алмате, буду примерно до 6 мая, на связи!

----------


## Анатольевна

Земляки!!! Коллеги! 
Приглашаю в тему http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=132312

----------


## Алисаа

Привет землякам! Прочитала ваш раздел и как на родине побывала :Ok:  Сама я из Алматы, сейчас живу и работаю в Ростове-на-Дону. Буду рада знакомству с коллегами из родного Казахстана :Aga:

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

ДОБРО ПОЖАЛОВАТЬ В СОЛНЕЧНЫЙ КАЗАХСТАН !!! именно так я писала картине пожеланий в Москве на форуме Тамада плюс...Потому что Республика у нас действительно замечательная !!! А Казахстан-действительно солнечный !!! Очень рада присоединиться к вам на форуме ин-ку, как здорово, что нас здесь так много !!! все вместе -МЫ СИЛА !!! Возможно ли присоединиться к вам в Петропавловске??? Было бы жаль упускать такую возможность встречи в своей Республике...Однако, у нас сентябрь-самый свадебный разгар...Интересно было бы обсудить детали ведения свадеб, когда жених казах-невеста русская, или наоборот...Ведь нам сложнее, чем российским ведущим.

----------


## Анатольевна

*Cветлана Форелли*
Светлана, сколько от вас до Петропавловска ехать, не знаешь?



> Интересно было бы обсудить детали ведения свадеб, когда жених казах-невеста русская, или наоборот...Ведь нам сложнее, чем российским ведущим.


Светлан, мы в теме по встрече с радостью принимаем все предложения! Тем более, что и у российских коллег частенько бывают свадьбы либо смешанные, либо чисто казахские!

----------


## Cветлана Форелли

Инесса, сегодня я узнавала-далековато чалить получается, с пересадкой...Полтора суток до Астаны, пересадка и ещё 10 часов до Петропавловска...

----------


## Анатольевна

Дааа...Далековато...Светлан, но ведь мы в Россию - в Питер, в Москву на встречи ездим, в пути тоже по 1,5-2 суток - неужели в Казахстане не соберёмся?
Украинцы у нас вон какие молодцы: чуть ли не каждый месяц большие и мини-встречи проводят.

----------


## Natali_T

> Инесса, сегодня я узнавала-далековато чалить получается, с пересадкой...Полтора суток до Астаны, пересадка и ещё 10 часов до Петропавловска...


Светлана, мы в Питер ездили с тремя пересадками - в Тюмени, Екатеринбурге, в Москве- но это того стоило!

----------


## Елена Дианова

Вернулась с Борового. Как  классно!!! Озеро, сосны на берегу. Горы восхититель ные! Раки, пиво, водка практически даром. Понравилось  очень!!!!  Астана красавица! Предстоит проводить казахскую свадьбу 24.07. и поэтому распрашивала местных жителей об обычаях. Молодежь  практически ничего не знает, атрибуты свадебные  на рынке продает как сувениры, а для чего объяснить не может.... это удивило. Привет всем жителям Казахстана!!!

----------


## oksi7771

Всем привет! Ребята, есть у кого-нибудь
небольшой тост и поздравление мужчине
с 50-летием на казахском языке?

----------


## Именинка

Может быть такой подойдет?
Хочу пропеть тебе айтыс,
Хотя мы все ултым орыс,
Пусть будет добр к тебе аспан,
Всегда сбывается арман
И размножается баран,
На дастархан - всегда лагман!
Тебе желаю всей душой,
Курган тенге большой-большой!
Чтоб под курган шумел арык,
А в нем бы жил алтын балык!
Не скоро зваться байбетше,
И юрту в 10 этажей.
Желаю света и тепла
И кушать шай из пиала!
Ты жыл за жылом расцветай,
Пусть будет много кишкентай,
Пусть даль сияет голуба
В ней "Мерседес" шайтан арба

----------


## KalievS7

Леночка, добрый день! Удивлена. Честно. Будете вести на казахском? Ведь сейчас свадьбы наши ведутся на казахском. Только вчера мы проводили в кафе "Қыз ұзату" - проводы невесты. Так сейчас требования со стороны старших, чтобы было все по-нашему и пристойно. А то в последнее время применяются обычаи католиков (Вручение отцом своей дочери будущему зятю) или кидание букета, у нас такого никогда не было...просто-совет. Спрашивайте- буду рада, благо мы этим, так сказать, ремеслом вплотную занимаемся не один год. Удачи!

----------


## KalievS7

Ура! Свои! Добрый день! Светлана,ничего сложного в смешанных свадьбах нет - начало казахское, благо наши русские не такие как россияне, они же наши! Тем более многие если не говорят на казахском, то понимают - точно. Потом, уже по-русскому обычаю (классный обычай, обожаю) это дары, букет - девушкам. И, еще: снятие фаты - надевание платка. Это основные моменты. Мы отработали на нескольких смешанных свадьбах, и получили сами огромнейшее удовольствие. Удачи!

----------


## babich

такс такс ))))

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

Здравствуйте, очень рада найти здесь родных казахстанцев, сама я родом родом из Павлодара,здесь родилась, живу и работаю. К проведению праздничных мероприятий пришла давно, но все ограничивалось семейными банкетами, в этом году решила подняться на уровень выше, провожу юбилеи и свадьбы.

----------


## Анатольевна

*olga_pv_rk*,
Привет! Вливайся!

----------


## babich

Начало октября!!!! Сезон продолжается. Заказов море. Надолго ли?

----------


## holly-olly

это в Джетыгаре то море заказов?????:eek:....если не секрет - кроме свадеб что-нибудь еще проводите?... просто знаю Жетикару - как то сложно там работать... город уж совсем маленький...

----------


## Степан КО

Всем привет! Я отпочковался от Вика и Ко! Теперь в свободном парении или падении...

----------


## Анатольевна

> Я отпочковался от Вика и Ко!


Здрааассьте!!! Мы их только, понимаешь, поженили...:biggrin:

----------


## Бегущая по волнам

Ага!!!Отпочковался "хозяин":biggrin: 
Зато, загадочного "Ко" стало в два раза больше!!!!

Стёпа, Привет!Викуся,мы вас, любим!

----------


## Лора Караганда

Степа, привет! не успел жениться, а уже отпочковался!!!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Привет, казахстанцы! Я с Караганды, и 40 % всех заказов - казахские. Буду рада помочь советом и узнать что-то новое сама.

----------


## babich

> это в Джетыгаре то море заказов?????:eek:....если не секрет - кроме свадеб что-нибудь еще проводите?... просто знаю Жетикару - как то сложно там работать... город уж совсем маленький...


Ну немного не мало к сорока тысячам жителей подходим)))), да и народ стал богаче, это видно и по количеству заказов да и по подаркам гостей для виновников торжества!!! А почему Вы не верите, что сезон? ))))

----------


## Вика и Ко

ВОобсче после тамадеи страх потерял КО!!!!

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Люблю Казахию всей душой!!! Усь-Каману огромный привет! Мой муж с Зыряновска, Восточный Казахстан. Что под Усть-Каменогорском. Там сейчас моя свекруха живёт. Ещё раз, всем огромный привет!

Нашла тут несколько фоток.

Даже на отдыхе мне покоя нет. Импровизированный день Нептуна. Бухтарма...
[IMG]http://*********ru/1938473.jpg[/IMG]

А это на Черепахе.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1911849.jpg[/IMG]


Таких шашлыков из баранины как в Казахии, нигде не едала!.... Пальчики оближешь!!!

----------


## юрик71

*Вика и Ко*
насмотрелся и решил самостоятельно выйти в люди!:biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## avelesik

А я родилась в городе Темиртау Карагандинской области. И со дня своего рождения ни разу там не была. Всем привет!!!

----------


## таняня

Здравствуйте, земляки. Блин, поздно я зарегистрировалась, пропустила тамадею. Когда следующая????
 Ребята, вопрос такой: у кого есть опыт проведения совместных с казахскими ведущими вечеров? Я имею ввиду свадьбу. Часто предлагают такой вариант, думаю, что пора заняться. Приняла заказ на начало января. Свадьба 180 чел.На днях, когда определятся с напарником, будет встреча. Опыт ведения каз. свадеб есть, межнац. есть. Но там всё понятно, я делала на русском, что-то меняла на нац. колорит. А здесь, не вижу пока, как это будет.  Ну, сделает он беташар, я проведу сем. очаг, сжигание я и т.д. А как делать поздравительный стол: совместно или как??? поделитесь советами.

----------


## таняня

> Здравствуйте, земляки. Блин, поздно я зарегистрировалась, пропустила тамадею. Когда следующая????
>  Ребята, вопрос такой: у кого есть опыт проведения совместных с казахскими ведущими вечеров? Я имею ввиду свадьбу. Часто предлагают такой вариант, думаю, что пора заняться. Приняла заказ на начало января. Свадьба 180 чел.На днях, когда определятся с напарником, будет встреча. Опыт ведения каз. свадеб есть, межнац. есть. Но там всё понятно, я делала на русском, что-то меняла на нац. колорит. А здесь, не вижу пока, как это будет.  Ну, сделает он беташар, я проведу сем. очаг, сжигание я и т.д. А как делать поздравительный стол: совместно или как??? поделитесь советами.



Вчера провела свадьбу. Мне понравилось, гостям тоже. )))

----------


## babich

Вот и закончились НГ праздники. Начились трудовые будни. На январь всего два заказа ((((

----------


## Sabrina

привет, соседи!!! Я из Оренбурга, в Актюбинске живут родственники. У вас такая прелесть!!!

----------


## babich

> привет, соседи!!! Я из Оренбурга, в Актюбинске живут родственники. У вас такая прелесть!!!


Здравствуй здравствуй присоединяйся!!! :Ok:

----------


## Natali_T

> Когда следующая????


Следущая в сентябре! Так что давайте знакомиться! Откуда вы? Казахстан большой!

----------


## таняня

Ребята, привет! Готовлюсь к казахской свадьбе. Решила вместо Кобзона поставить на танец отца с дочерью  жылама кызым. Ни фига не понимаю, но сердце защимило..., сижу слёзы утираю.Не умею выставлять ссылки, поэтому кому надо- пишите-отправлю на ящик.

----------


## babich

а если надо то вот и фонограмма

----------


## таняня

babich, антивирусная защита срабатывает на вашу ссылку.

----------


## babich

> babich, антивирусная защита срабатывает на вашу ссылку.


Ну незнаю, фанера залита на narod.ru :No2:

----------


## Alicka

Здравствуйте земляки! Зовут меня Елизавета, я из Караганды.

----------


## babich

> Здравствуйте земляки! Зовут меня Елизавета, я из Караганды.


Добро пожаловать!!!
Рассказывайте.....

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> Ребята, привет! Готовлюсь к казахской свадьбе. Решила вместо Кобзона поставить на танец отца с дочерью  жылама кызым. Ни фига не понимаю, но сердце защимило..., сижу слёзы утираю.Не умею выставлять ссылки, поэтому кому надо- пишите-отправлю на ящик.


Татьяна, а можно мне эту муз.композицию - olga_pv_rk@mail.ru ?

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

На прошлой неделе мне впервые пришлось проводить интернациональную свадьбу: жених - казах, а невеста - русская. Соведущего у меня не было, национальных обрядов - не проводили... вся свадьба была построена на игровых моментах и костюмированных поздравлениях. Свадьбу завершили передачей очага, танцем и снятием фаты. 
Что хочу сказать - конечно, очень переживала, но на самой свадьбе чувствовала себя легко, все гости были доброжелательны, все мои начинания принимали с энтузиазмом, поэтому теперь с удовольствием буду участвовать в проведении таких свадеб ))) 
Правда был один момент - не знала, что бешпармак (извиняюсь, если не так написала) надо было объявлять перед подачей на стол...

----------


## o.istranina

Всем привет! Меня зовут Ольга, я из Кокчетава. Такая обалденная тема!!! Можно к вам? Я работаю тамадой последние лет 5, но не основной работой, а как увлечение, сейчас сижу в декрете и для меня это единственная работа! Очень хочется познакомиться со всеми поближе, и на тамадее побывать

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

И Вам здравствуйте, Ольга!!! У меня тоже эта работа - неосновная, но она очень захватывает и интригует, с каждым разом хочется все больше и больше сделать чего-то нового в тех праздничных мероприятиях, которые проводишь... особенно, после "виртуального общения" с форумчанами ))) А уж тамадея - это вообще мечта!!! Так что давайте дружить и помогать другу другу осваиваться здесь, ведь мы пока еще новички ;)

----------


## таняня

olga_pv_r, отправила песню, но инет гонит, поэтому, если не дойдёт- напиши, вышлю повторно.

----------


## таняня

> Всем привет! Меня зовут Ольга, я из Кокчетава. Такая обалденная тема!!! Можно к вам? Я работаю тамадой последние лет 5, но не основной работой, а как увлечение, сейчас сижу в декрете и для меня это единственная работа! Очень хочется познакомиться со всеми поближе, и на тамадее побывать


Привет, Оля! Добро пожаловать. ты знаешь, тут наверное,  90 % форумчан, имеют основную работу и тамадят в свободное от неё время.  Я тоже хочу побывать на тамадее, может там и встретимся.

----------


## o.istranina

Всем привет, не работал комп, не могла выйти в нет, рада снова видеть знакомые лица. В выходные работала свадьбу, такого еще у меня не было - продавали все что можно, даже копеечные календарики за 200тг невеста продавала, а когда меня нанимали торговались как на базаре. Если честно - ужас, вот как себя вести на таких свадьбах? Не все же гости за кусок торта могут 2000тг отвалить.



> тут наверное, 90 % форумчан, имеют основную работу и тамадят в свободное от неё время.


А как справляетесь? Я когда работала только одну свадьбу в месяц брала, не могла больше - суббота рабочая на основной. И еще хотела спросить, для костюмированных выходов где костюмы берете?

----------


## таняня

А как справляетесь? Я когда работала только одну свадьбу в месяц брала, не могла больше - суббота рабочая на основной. И еще хотела спросить, для костюмированных выходов где костюмы берете?[/QUOTE]


Костюмы заказываю у портных. Мечтаю купить надувной костюм. ну пока только думаю какой и где.

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> А как справляетесь? Я когда работала только одну свадьбу в месяц брала, не могла больше - суббота рабочая на основной. И еще хотела спросить, для костюмированных выходов где костюмы берете?



Костюмы заказываю у портных. Мечтаю купить надувной костюм. ну пока только думаю какой и где.[/QUOTE]

Как справляемся - ну в основном мероприятия на выходные дни приходятся, а в рабочие - иногда приходится чуть раньше с работы уходить ))) в крайних случаях - просто отказываюсь, но когда люди прихзодят по рекомендации - тут уж приходится даже и по понедельникам работать, благо, руководство достаточно лояльно относится к всякого рода "отпрашиваниям" )))
А костюмы - шью у портнихи, она у нас такая фантазерка, ей только идую начальную расказывашь и оп, эскиз готов, но конечно, пока еще не все костюмы могу себе позволить - в наличии пока "стандартный набор" - Печкин, доктор, матрешки, баб Яга и т.д., даже "лебеди" имеются - практчески на любое мероприятие просят их выступление )))

----------


## o.istranina

Ребята всем привет! Скажите на всех отразился кризис или только Кокчетав мало гуляет? Заказов совсем мало, люди торгуются за каждую копейку А у вас как?

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

Привет-привет )))
Я из Павлодара, начинающая тамада - заказы взяла на каждый выходной июня - а вот июль - тишина... 
Заказчиков не всегда понимаю - одним надо дешево, другим - дорого ))) Но вот последняя свадьба - интернациональная: сумму поделили на троих - был тамада-казах с супругой и я... 

*o.istranina*, а у вас это основная работа? Вы с кем-то в паре работаете или самостоятельно?)

----------


## o.istranina

В данный момент основная, т.к. сижу в декрете. Работаю иногда одна, если только тамаду заказывают, или со своим музыкантом.

----------


## babich

Давайте делиться ценами  :Smile3: , вот я чисто за проведение беру 20000, могу сбавить до 15, а Вы?  :Derisive:

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> Работаю иногда одна, если только тамаду заказывают, или со своим музыкантом.


 А я одна хожу, так как практически в каждом ресторане или кафе - свои музыканты, пускают, конечно, "чужаков", но вроде как им (т.е. местным музыкантам) нужно неустойку выплатить за производственный простой ))) Да и как-то пока сама не задумывалась над вопросом поиска толкового ди-джея... на детские праздники привлекаю своего братца, он приходит с ноутбуком и колонками и "создает" мне музыкальный фон )))

----------


## o.istranina

Всем привет рада видеть знакомые лица. В эту субботу вела свадебный вечер, так жених в 9 00 был уже невменяем у невесты истерика, собрались и уехали. Я конечно с начала растерялась, потом посадила ряженых на место молодоженов и дольше по накатанной. Может у кого нибудь были подобные ситуации, подскажите как правильно себя вести, а то пока я всю родню успокоила, они чуть не передрались.

----------


## таняня

> Всем привет рада видеть знакомые лица. В эту субботу вела свадебный вечер, так жених в 9 00 был уже невменяем у невесты истерика, собрались и уехали. Я конечно с начала растерялась, потом посадила ряженых на место молодоженов и дольше по накатанной. Может у кого нибудь были подобные ситуации, подскажите как правильно себя вести, а то пока я всю родню успокоила, они чуть не передрались.



Да уж, что только мы ведущие не разруливаем.  А я в последнее время стараюсь в различные разборки  не вмешиваться. Это их внутреннее дело, а я посторонний человек, которого наняли делать праздник. а если они не умеют себя вести цивилизованно, то я не  АССЕНИЗАТОР.  Знаю, что многим моё мнение  не понравится, но это оно выстрадано горьким  опытом. В один день задала себе вопрос: "И кому это надо? Кто тебе за это скажет спасибо? У тебя есть ребёнок, который хочет иметь здоровую и счастливую маму."

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

Да уж, действительно, всякое бывает... На моем "веку" подобных ситуаций не было, поэтому советовать что-то не могу... 
Но вы, *o.istranina*, умничка, что нашли выход из этой ситуации. А что касается спиртного, то даже если в нашей речи будут отсутствовать такие слова, как "поднимаем...выпиваем и т.д.", некоторые люди все равно найдут выход как и когда употребить его )))

И верно сказала наша землячка и коллега Татьяна:



> я не АССЕНИЗАТОР


Мы помогаем организовать праздник, а уж чем его "наполнять" - это решают гости... ну вот как-то так :)

----------


## o.istranina

Всем здравствуйте! Спасибо за поддержку. Совершенно согласна:



> я не АССЕНИЗАТОР


Но плохо то, что у нас довольно маленький город, опозорились хозяева, или гости, а скажут что ты дурак, а с такой репутацией потом заказов ждать бесполезно. Сегодня приходили молодожены, отказались от предыдущей тамады потому, что от кого то услышали, что она на свадьбе напилась и другие гадости, о обо мне плохого не узнали, вот и приперлись. Они завтра нажрутся, а ты выкручивайся, что бы потом грязью не облили.

----------


## таняня

o.istranina, для этого существует личный кодекс ведущего. Главное, чтобы ты знала. что делаешь всё в пределах нормы. Для меня важным являются 1) никогда не садиться за стол с гостями кушать 2) НИКОГДА не пить (пусть хоть обижаются) 3) не танцевать 4) сразу пресекать поползновения мужчин на ухаживание. (не грубо, но с металлом  в голосе) 5) не допускать панибратства как со своей, так и со стороны гостей. Так что, держись и  работай на свой авторитет, а потом он будет работать на тебя. Удачи, землячка!

----------


## o.istranina

> личный кодекс ведущего.


Спасибо, очень познавательно.





> ) никогда не садиться за стол с гостями кушать


Вы совсем на мероприятиях не кушаете, а если для тамады, оператора и музыканта накроют отдельно? Я просто работаю на выездах в деревни, иногда уезжаешь с утра и работаешь 2 дня, как же без еды? Можно конечно поголодать, разгрузочные дни никому не помешают, но лично я когда голодная тормозить начинаю.

----------


## o.istranina

> вот я чисто за проведение беру 20000, могу сбавить до 15, а Вы?


У меня тоже тариф 20000 тг, но сейчас торгуются как на базаре, конечно сбрасываю, до 15000, а если вечер то и до 10000тг.

----------


## sofiko

Доброго всем дня. У меня тариф от 10000 до 25000 музыканты соответственно отдельно получают но в пределах такой же суммы. Я недавно вела смотрины ребенку всего 2 месяца. Молодые родители постоянно удалялись из зала? то покормить, то запеленать. В общем гостям некого было поздравлять. Решили заполнить альбом с пожеланиями и поздравляли новоиспеченных бабушек и дедушек.

----------


## babich

Привет всем!!!! Посмотрите какой сайт получился у меня про меня http://zhitikara.org/toi/ 
Принимается критика  :Nono:

----------


## babich

Кстати а давай посмотрим друг у друга календарик заказов! вот мой - http://zhitikara.org/zakaz.jpg

----------


## таняня

> Кстати а давай посмотрим друг у друга календарик заказов! вот мой - http://zhitikara.org/zakaz.jpg


А зачем????????

----------


## Анатольевна

> Кстати а давай посмотрим друг у друга календарик заказов!





> А зачем????????


Ну вдруг у тебя приличный,  :Derisive:  а то у Андрея - как карта расположения советских танков, которую он от фашистов прятал, пробираясь к своим сквозь огонь и воду  :Taunt:

----------


## babich

> Ну вдруг у тебя приличный,  а то у Андрея - как карта расположения советских танков, которую он от фашистов прятал, пробираясь к своим сквозь огонь и воду


Ну ты кстати как всегда на высоте, и спасибо за Декатилен реально помог, Кызыл май - чо то я очкую.

----------


## Анатольевна

> Кызыл май - чо то я очкую.


Не, Андрей, не бойся - я же что то, что на себе не испытала, другим не советую)))

Единственное, с чем я не научилась быстро справляться, так это с ангиной. Но она, к счастью, бывает у меня довольно редко (ттт, через левое плечо).

----------


## таняня

> Следущая в сентябре! Так что давайте знакомиться! Откуда вы? Казахстан большой!


Наталья, извиняюсь, что не ответила на вопрос. Не заметила(( Я из Актобе. Будете в городе- заходите в гости. Город у нас очень красивый. И с каждым годом становится всё краше.

----------


## lencom2007

Здравствуйте! я Лена из Экибастуза, можно к вам? Тоже часто смешанные свадьбы веду, и считаю что многое зависит от казахского соведущего, так сказать, какой тебя как звезду шоу бизнеса представляет гостям, а другой общается как с БЛОНДИНКОЙ, якобы ничего незнающей о казахских традициях, не очень пириятно с таким работать.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Здравствуйте дорогие соседи!Наконец-то сбылась давняя мечта,в этом году всей семьёй мы съездили в КАзахстан!Получили приглашение от подруги на вишнёвый юбилей,в Степногорск(хороший по энергетике городок,приятный)За одно и до Тимертау(город то же понравился) доехали,там наш друг однополчанин проживает со своей очаровательной мамочкой.Ну и естественно не смогли,что бы не прокатиться до города"куда всех посылают :Grin: где всё есть.)Караганда,вобще порадовал,замечательный город!Ну и конечно помятуя самую первую поездку в Казахстан,а я тогда была в 6 класс.Помню,что была в Целинограде,город от нашей Тары мало чем отличался...Петропавловск помню и Мамлютку и ещё Щучинск.Вот пока все города в которых я за свои 2 раза успела побывать.Правда тогда и сейчас так и не получилось съездить в Алмату,но обязательно ещё побываю...
А вот Астона,поразила и потрясла,до сих пор под впечатлением,ШИКАРНЫЙ город!!!Порадовала доброжилательность горожан,красота и Новогодняя иллюминация,а про архитектуру была наслышана.Даже полицейские очень мило показывали по новигатору как проехать в самые известные места.Зачем я к вам зашла?Просто сказать спасибо,форумчанам-соседям с Казахстана.Если будете у нас в Омске,стучите в личку,всегда рада знакомству :Ok:

----------


## таняня

> Здравствуйте! я Лена из Экибастуза, можно к вам? Тоже часто смешанные свадьбы веду, и считаю что многое зависит от казахского соведущего, так сказать, какой тебя как звезду шоу бизнеса представляет гостям, а другой общается как с БЛОНДИНКОЙ, якобы ничего незнающей о казахских традициях, не очень пириятно с таким работать.


Это точно! Дежавю полное. Всегда одно и то же. 1) пытаются сразу задвинуть на вторые места (типа такого: проведи пару конкурсов и хватит. а всё я сам сделаю) 2) замечают, что публика тебя воспринимает гораздо внимательнее и отзывчивее 3)  начинает ревновать, причём отыгрывается с микрофоном (это Татьяна, моя свадебная жена) 4) просит визитку и предлагает совместное ведение. Для себя делю вывод, что дежурных фраз на каз языке уже не хватает, надо учить язык.

----------


## babich

> Это точно! Дежавю полное. Всегда одно и то же. 1) пытаются сразу задвинуть на вторые места (типа такого: проведи пару конкурсов и хватит. а всё я сам сделаю) 2) замечают, что публика тебя воспринимает гораздо внимательнее и отзывчивее 3)  начинает ревновать, причём отыгрывается с микрофоном (это Татьяна, моя свадебная жена) 4) просит визитку и предлагает совместное ведение. Для себя делю вывод, что дежурных фраз на каз языке уже не хватает, надо учить язык.


Вот маленькие хитрости для казахских подколок:

- ребёнок – бала
- ребёнок сибирской собаки – Балалайка

- хлеб – нан
- барашка – навороченный нан

- молоко – сут
- молоко убежало – всем встать сут идёт

- богатый человек – бай
- богатый человек не традиционной ориентации – ой бай
- богатый человек натурал – гуд бай

- добрый святой дух – Аруак
- злой дух – Арак

- камасутра – казакша курес

- друг – дос
- тык – тык
- достык – крепкая мужская Дружба

- волосы – шаш
- волосатый – шашлык

- сват – куда
- сват ты куда – куда сен куда

- баран – кой
- отвали – кой
- отвали баран – кой кой

- праздник – той
- празднование – дос, той, кой, кыздарай, шырша, оливье, а на утро ой бай.

 :Pivo: 


И ещё скажите на мероприятии:

У русских говорят: *Раз пошла такая пьянка реж последний огурец!*

Теперь спросите в зале как говорят у казахов? Конечно ни кто не знает.
И сразу - *Раз пошел такой той реж последний кой!!!*

Всегда прокатывает!!!!

----------


## Активистк@

пламенный привет всем казахстанцам))) Моя родина - Рудный, Кустанайская область)))
Сейчас пока в Волгограде, магистратуру заканчиваю.. дальше в раздумьях... думала не вернусь, а тянет домой..))) Пока детскими праздниками в основном занимаюсь, но взрослые тоже планирую! хотя побаиваюсь - казахский язык знаю только на уровне школьной программы... :No2:

----------


## Анатольевна

*Активистк@*, 
Ой, Аня, ты Андрею родственница? Или однофамилица?)))



> казахский язык знаю только на уровне школьной программы...


Если ты будешь работать как СОведущая, то тебе хватит и нескольких общих фраз - поздороваться, попрощаться, поблагодарить, похвалить...

----------


## Активистк@

*Анатольевна*, я тоже уже призадумалась)))
но - однофамилица)) нас таких много  :Aga:

----------


## babich

Фигассе нада же а? Не может быть столько совпадений!!!

----------


## babich

Всё жизнь налаживается, попёрло!!!

----------


## elena_wais

Я тоже из замечательного города Петропавловск, где живут замечательные люди, и наши замечательные ведущие Анатольевна и НАтали, веду детские праздники, казахским не владею, к своему сожаленью и стыду, в школе не было преподавателя,  а сейчас думаю записаться на курсы, хотя работы и так хватает, но знания лишними не бывают, на казахских свадьбах работаю редко, в осном когда у русских пост, пашешь как каторжный, получаешь меньше, и еще слизывают, лучшие моменты

----------


## elena_wais

o.istranina , как Вас зовут, в прошлом году ездила к вам в Кокчетав , проводила свадьбу ,  в кафе "У Петровны" , заказчики были кокчетавские, но видели мою работу в Петропавловске, одна странность у нас название улиц на двух языках, у вас на одном, или я просто не заметила?

----------


## Анатольевна

*babich*, 



> Всё жизнь налаживается, попёрло!!!


Расскажи хоть, КАК она налаживается? А то вечно придёшь, два слова скажешь и на месяц пропадёшь. А пообщаться??? :Derisive: 

*elena_wais*, 
Давай, Лена, вливайся-общайся! :Yes4:

----------


## ненька

> пламенный привет всем казахстанцам))) Моя родина - Рудный, Кустанайская область)))
> Сейчас пока в Волгограде, магистратуру заканчиваю.. дальше в раздумьях... думала не вернусь, а тянет домой..)))


Привет, не давай домой будем вместе общаться . Я тоже из Рудного.

----------


## babich

> *babich*, 
> Расскажи хоть, КАК она налаживается? А то вечно придёшь, два слова скажешь и на месяц пропадёшь. А пообщаться???
> :


Ну как? Заказы, заказы, заказы. А налоговая инспекция нас не читает? Интересно! Привлекали ли кого нибудь за скрытие налогов или все с патентом? )))))

----------


## Активистк@

*babich*, неужели однофамильцы не попадались раньше??? мне так на каждом шагу и в каждом городе  :Smile3:

----------


## Активистк@

*ненька*, а вот это уже настоящее чудесное совпадение)) буду рада)) :Yahoo:

----------


## babich

> *babich*, неужели однофамильцы не попадались раньше??? мне так на каждом шагу и в каждом городе


Не поверишь!!! В нашем городе нет больше такой фамилии (кроме родственников), а на просторах инета знаю навалом, но я не интересовался, потому, что знаю своё дерево до шестого колена. ))) вот как то так. корни из югославии

----------


## elena_wais

babich 
:
Ну как? Заказы, заказы, заказы. А налоговая инспекция нас не читает? Интересно! Привлекали ли кого нибудь за скрытие налогов или все с патентом? )))))

Я уже 3 года работаю по патенту, плачу налоги, ЗАПЛАТИ НАЛОГИ  и спи на лавочке в парке, ( шутка) я работаю на детских, и часто заказчики с налоговой, тьфу, тьфу, но за 3 года никто не спросили патент ни разу.НО  с налоговой звонили и пробивали цену за мероприятие,

СПАСИБО АНАТОЛЬЕВНА ЗА СОВЕТЫ!будем вливаться..!

----------


## таняня

Елена, привет! Расскажи, пожалуйста,  по-подробнее о патенте, как оформлять. думаю заняться этим.

----------


## Natali_T

Ух, ты! Оживает казахстанская тема! А то одно сообщение в месяц,а то и реже.

----------


## Natali_T

> Расскажи, пожалуйста, по-подробнее о патенте, как оформлять.


Идешь в налоговую, оформляешь свидетельство индивидуального предпринимателя, а потом и патент. Я делаю раз в полгода, указываешь доход за полгода, исходя из заявленной суммы высчитываешь налог пенсионный и индивидуальный, оплачиваешь, сдаешь заполненные формы в налоговую, и через недел-две получаешь патент. Каждые полгода процедуру повторяешь

----------


## таняня

Всем привет!  Готовлю блоки на наурыз в ресторан. Думаю вставить 1)перестраивалку (наурыз или весна) 2) батл между девушками и джигитами 3) Сладкое слово "Наурыз" 4) байга 5) кыз куу 6) гарем 7) айтыс 8) танцующая тюбетейка.  9_ викторина про число 7 .Для кого эта тема актуальна. присоединяйтесь к обсуждению.  С наступающим всех!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

> Для кого эта тема актуальна. присоединяйтесь к обсуждению.  С наступающим всех!!!!!!!!!!!!


Добрый вечер. Тема оказалась актуальна  и для меня (причем не особо неожиданно) Я хоть и сибирячка уже 10 лет, но родилась и выросла в Казахстане. В Абае)) Нас тут казахстанцев ого-го сколько) вот и традиции следом идут потихоньку. Хозяева одного кафе с Караганды (его так и называют - казахское) предложили провести Наурыз. Заказ поступил вчера. Пока сижу вспоминаю, чего я про этот праздник помню. И что делать с ними буду)))) если у кого есть возможность помочь - буду благодарна.

----------


## elena_wais

таняня, Наташа все написала правильно, но есть  ньюнсы, сразу для оформления нужны 2 фото 3 на 4, ксерокопия удостоверения, домовой книги, РНН, и обязательно ИИН,  по начальной букве в фамилии у вас есть куратор, я плачу налоги по миниму,  доход 30000 тенге в месяц, рассчет по минимальной 17490 тенге, оплачивать можешь каждый месяц, за квартал, за полугодие, за год, у нас оплачивать налог дешевле через банк, но приоплате в первый раз нужно обязательно иметь пенсионный договор, оплачивать налоги нужно вовремя, а то будет пеня, иеще штраф.

----------


## babich

> таняня, Наташа все написала правильно, но есть  ньюнсы, сразу для оформления нужны 2 фото 3 на 4, ксерокопия удостоверения, домовой книги, РНН, и обязательно ИИН,  по начальной букве в фамилии у вас есть куратор, я плачу налоги по миниму,  доход 30000 тенге в месяц, рассчет по минимальной 17490 тенге, оплачивать можешь каждый месяц, за квартал, за полугодие, за год, у нас оплачивать налог дешевле через банк, но приоплате в первый раз нужно обязательно иметь пенсионный договор, оплачивать налоги нужно вовремя, а то будет пеня, иеще штраф.


Не проще ли не регистрироваться, во первых тяжело доказать получение прибыли, во вторых тогда с акынов тоже надо брать налоги (а не берут), короче видать Ваш бизнес поставлен на широкую ногу. Может юбилей начальнику налоговиков провести с размахом ))))) и бесплатно :Tu:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Может юбилей начальнику налоговиков провести с размахом ))))) и бесплатно


И что это даст? Только то, что на шею присядут, и придётся проводить юбилеи начальнику, его родственникам, его друзьям - и всё бесплатно. А чуть коснись, все сразу про тебя забудут и никто твою, извините, попу не прикроет.
Ну его на фиг, лично мне патент даёт хоть какую-то уверенность и относительное спокойствие. Клиенты у меня бывают всякие, и простые и не очень, так вот у не очень простых иногда возникают вопросы: на основании чего я деньги за свою работу беру. И вот тут-то я им предъявляю свои мандаты - свидетельство ИП и патент, вопросы отпадают.



> во первых тяжело доказать получение прибыли


Не спорю. И не агитирую всех официально оформляться. Но! Зафиксируют момент передачи денег (рассчёта за банкет) - тут уже не они будут доказывать прибыль, тут уж тебе придётся доказывать, что это тебе долг возвращают или гуманитарную помощь оказывают)))

----------


## babich

Всё ясно, это проблемы большого города да и вообще это извечная тема платить ли не платить. Сегодня у меня свадьба казахская американка выходит замуж за костанайского казаха. Попросила сделать "формулу любви" с насыпанием разноцветного песка в бутылку, кто как делает и что при этом говорит?

----------


## ТанЮшкаСорока

> Добрый вечер. Тема оказалась актуальна  и для меня (причем не особо неожиданно) Я хоть и сибирячка уже 10 лет, но родилась и выросла в Казахстане. В Абае)) Нас тут казахстанцев ого-го сколько) вот и традиции следом идут потихоньку. Хозяева одного кафе с Караганды (его так и называют - казахское) предложили провести Наурыз. Заказ поступил вчера. Пока сижу вспоминаю, чего я про этот праздник помню. И что делать с ними буду)))) если у кого есть возможность помочь - буду благодарна.


Здравствуйте, я тоже с Абая. Училась в 10 школе. Сейчас живу в Караганде. Приятно слышыть земляков. Вот если пригодится
1 ведущий:
 В день Наурыза казахи одевали праздничную одежду. И мы попросим наших девочек нарисовать казахскую красавицу в национальной одежде. А мальчики пусть нарисуют юношу в национальной одежде. 
 B]2 ведущий:[/B]
 В этот день рассвет встречали все вместе. В полдень на условленном месте резали быка и варили из его мяса блюдо "бел кетерер" ("выпрямляющий стан"). После этого начиналась игра "Айќыин-уйкыш" ("Друг другу навстречу"). А мы с вами сыграем в эту игру так: команда мальчиков становиться напротив команды девочек, посередине ставим шкатулку с призом. Теперь каждая команда по очереди называет героя казахских сказок или эпоса и делают шаг вперед. На раздумье дается 2-3 секунды. Побеждает тот, кто первым дайдет до шкатулки.
1 ведущий:
 Праздник "Наурыз-мейрамы" не обходился без спортивной борьбы. Вот и мы с вами проведем казахскую национальную игру "Вытолкни из круга" или "Схватка". Рисуем круг. Из команд приглашаются 2 участника. Они становятся друг напротив друга в круг. На одной ноге. Задача: вытолкнуть противника из круга, подталкивая его только плечом или грудью. 
2 ведущий:
 В этот день совершали взаимные визиты, обменивались поздравлениями, подарками и пожеланиями благополучия и достатка в будущем году. Вы тоже приготовили подарки друг другу, пожалуйста, обменяйтесь ими. 
1 ведущий:
 День заканчивался театрализованным представлением. (Дети представляют сказку "Алдар Косе и кость"). Вот и закончился наш праздник. Желаем вам добра и радости,счастья и здоровья, успехов и удачи в Новом году!

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

> Всем привет!  Готовлю блоки на наурыз в ресторан. Думаю вставить 1)перестраивалку (наурыз или весна) 2) батл между девушками и джигитами 3) Сладкое слово "Наурыз" 4) байга 5) кыз куу 6) гарем 7) айтыс 8) танцующая тюбетейка.  9_ викторина про число 7 .Для кого эта тема актуальна. присоединяйтесь к обсуждению.  С наступающим всех!!!!!!!!!!!!


Танюш, а можно поподробнее про 3,4 и 5))))

----------


## babich

а также 7 и 8 )))

----------


## elena_wais

Дорогие форумчане-казахстанцы! Поздравляю всех с праздником весны!
С Наврузом вас, друзья,
Поздравляю нежно я,
И желаю, чтобы вам,
Счастье было по зубам!

Чтобы было вам тепло,
И уютно, и светло!
И Навруз еще встречать
Лет примерно так сто пять!

Пусть добро не убывает,
И финансы прибывают,
Пусть толстеет кошелек,
Принимайте поздравок!
ВСем счастья, успехов в работе, хороших клиентов и мнго заказов.

----------


## elena_wais

babich 
 Сегодня у меня свадьба казахская американка выходит замуж за костанайского казаха. Попросила сделать "формулу любви" с насыпанием разноцветного песка в бутылку, кто как делает и что при этом говорит?

Я так понимаю- это песочная церемония, не знаю как у вас , но у нас с цветным песком туго, я крашу соль гуашью, перемалываю, но нужно красивый сосуд для молодых + 2 красивых сосуда для молодоженов, невесте наверно сомой легче позаботиться о песке, если надо, выставлю слова.
ПЕСОЧНАЯ ЦЕРЕМОНИЯ!

ВЕД: ДОРОГИЕ НОВОБРАЧНЫЕ, КАЖДЫЙ ИЗ ВАС ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОСТЬ, НО С ЭТОГО ДНЯ ВЫ ЕДИНОЕ ЦЕЛОЕ И СЕЙЧАС Я ХОЧУ ПРИГЛАСИТЬ ВАС В ЦЕНТР ЗАЛА, ДЛЯ «СЛИЯНИЯ ВАШИХ СУДЕБ» (выходят)
ВЕД: Дорогие________ и ___________! СЕЙЧАС ВЫ ДЕРЖИТЕ В РУКАХ КАЖДЫЙ СВОЮ СУДЬБУ: ТО КЕМ ВЫ БЫЛИ РАНЬШЕ, КТО ВЫ СЕЙЧАС И КЕМ БУДИТЕ В БУДУЩЕМ, И ПОЭТОМУ СЕЙЧАС ВЫ ДОЛЖНЫ СВОЁ «Я», СВОЮ ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНОСТЬ ВМЕСТЕ ПЕРЕСЫПАТЬ В ОДИН ОБЩИЙ СОСУД. (сыпят) С КАЖДОЙ КРУПИНКОЙ ВЫ ПЕРЕСТАЁТЕ СУЩЕСТВОВАТЬ ПО ОТДЕЛЬНОСТИ И СТАНОВИТЕСЬ ЕДИНЫМ ЦЕЛЫМ! ПОСМОТРИТЕ, КАКОЙ ПРЕКРАСНЫЙ ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ УЗОР ! (высыпали)
ВЕД: ДРУЗЬЯ, ПОСМОТРИТЕ ДВА ЦВЕТА В ИТОГЕ ОБРАЗОВАЛИ ЕДИНОЕ, ГАРМОНИЧНОЕ ЦЕЛОЕ, ОНИ СОЗДАЛИ НЕПОВТОРИМУЮ КОМПОЗИЦИЮ, ШЕДЕВР, СОЗДАННЫЙ ОБОЮДНО. ________________ и __________ ПОДОБНО ТОМУ КАК ЭТИ ПЕСЧИНКИ НЕ СМОГУТ РАЗДЕЛИТЬСЯ, ТАК ПУСТЬ И ВАШ СОЮЗ БУДЕТ НЕРУШИМ! МЫ ВРУЧАЕМ ВАМ ЭТОТ СОСУД С ВАШИМ ЕДИНСТВОМ И СУДЬБОЙ. И ПУСТЬ ЭТО БУДЕТ ВАША СЕМЕЙНАЯ ЦЕННОСТЬ, КОТОРАЯ БУДЕТ ПЕРЕДОВАТЬСЯ ИЗ ПОКОЛЕНИЯ В ПОКОЛЕНИЕ И ПРИНОСИТЬ ТОЛЬКО ПРИЯТНЫЕ, СВЕТЛЫЕ И СЧАСТЛИВЫЕ МИНУТЫ В ЖИЗНИ! И ПОМНИТЕ ЛЮБОВЬ СОСТОИТ НЕ В ТОМ, ЧТОБЫ ДЕРЖАТЬ ДРУГ ДРУГА ЗА РУКУ, А В ТОМ, ЧТОБЫ БЕРЕЖНО ДЕРЖАТЬ СЕРДЦА ДРУГ ДРУГА В СВОИХ РУКАХ! МЫ ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ ВАС С ЕДИНЕНИЕМ ВАШИХ ЖИЗНЕЙ, И ДАРИМ ВАМ БУРНЫЕ АППЛОДИСМЕНТЫ! ВЫ СЕМЬЯ!
Слова не мои , взято с форума, спасибо автору.

----------


## таняня

> Танюш, а можно поподробнее про 3,4 и 5))))


3) принцип такой- отгадать название сладких продуктов на буквы слова Наурыз. Например: н- шоколадка натс а- апельсин и т.д 4) Игра"быстрее принеси" под новым названием (скачки джигитов) 5) догони девушку.

----------


## таняня

> а также 7 и 8 )))


7) конкурс перепой песню 8) в кругу танцуют участники и передают под музыку тюбетейку, если музыка останавливается, у кого в руках выходит и танцует в центре круга, остальные повторяют его движения

----------


## elena_wais

Коллеги, кто проводит  год ребенку без казахского тамады?  поступило предложение провести год ребенку ,семья интернациональная, гостей поровну, думаю брать или много подводных камней при проведении?

----------


## таняня

> Коллеги, кто проводит  год ребенку без казахского тамады?  поступило предложение провести год ребенку ,семья интернациональная, гостей поровну, думаю брать или много подводных камней при проведении?


Елена, конечно, бери. Во-первых, хороший опыт. Во-вторых, надо входить в эту нишу праздничного бизнеса. Я всегда беру с удовольствием казахские свадьбы, юбилеи и годики. Это очень отзывчивая и благодарная публика. Своих агашек и апашек накушались донельзя. Будут вопросы -пиши

----------


## Анатольевна

*elena_wais*, 
Лена, обязательно нужно сделать обряд "тусау кесу" - разрезание пут. Можно, как у корейцев, предложить выбрать предмет со столика - это символизирует будущее.
Напомнить про подарки крёстным (хотя, если ребёнок не первый, родители и сами знают).
А в остальном - как всегда: тосты, тосты, тосты...)))
Ну и в конце - торт со свечкой-цветком, хоть его и видели все, и знают, но всё равно нравится.Деткам особенно.

----------


## elena_wais

tayna-84, этот замечательный человек автор песочной церемонии, которую я выствляла и это взято с дружеского форума "Тамада плюс", еще раз спасибо автору за идею.

----------


## lencom2007

здравствуйте земляки, если еще не поздно Сообщение от elena_wais по поводу годика ребенка, берите и делайте все так же ка всегда на праздниках, можно сделать бусы пожелания , если это девочка, закажите купить бусы, и резинку для бус , и иголку, пусть каждый гость говорит пожелание в жизнь малышки, сколько гостей столько бусин, я проводила одним блоком, ну можно и на весь вечер растянуть,типа кому слово для поздравления предоставляем тот свою бусину нанизывает, потом очень крепко завязать и на хранение маме или агашке, гостям очень понравилось

----------


## юрик71

всем привет! у кого есть нарезки с голосом Назарбаева?

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

Особенно в детстве мы любим слушать сказки. В царстве государстве жили  король , королева и маленький принц (принцесса). Когда маленькому принцу исполнился годик , родители на день рождения пригласили добрых волшебников и прекрасных фей. Гости ,поздравляя принца, дарили ему дарили ему особый подарок . Первый волшебник  пожелал здоровья, второй - чтобы став взрослым стал мудрым правителем... Вот и вы сегодня гости добрые волшебники: пожелайте малышу хорошее качество .

----------


## elena_wais

Всем спасибо, в эту субботу пойду прооводить, все- таки заказчики подстраховались и взязи казахского ведущего, но все идеи попробую воплотить., проведу отпишусь.

----------


## elena_wais

Вот отвела я мероприятие, я час работа как детский аниматор, и два часа со взрослыми, все весело , хорошо, когда была торба, еще подарок подарили, бешпармаком накормили, домой отправили, казахский тамада, спрашивал, когда я закончу, а то много конкурсов повожу, слишком это хорошо.Но и меня удивило тамада паровел конкурс " Принеси мне" среди женщин, и последнее, что участницы должны были сделать- принести мужские брюки!!!! НУ как вам такое?

----------


## ненька

> паровел конкурс " Принеси мне" среди женщин, и последнее, что участницы должны были сделать- принести мужские брюки!!!! НУ как вам такое?


Лена, у нас этот конкурс до сих пор пользуется "ОГРРОМНОЙ ПОПУЛЯРНОСТЬЮ" среди ведущих. И хотя участники уже его наизусть знают, и то, что надо будет принести, но до сих пор с отчаяяной активностью бегут к мужчинам, чтобы принести правый носок, а потом снять брюки. А на последней свадьбе мне вообще понравилось (взяла у знакомой диск, там ведущая с большим опытом работы в проведении праздников) ведущая после объявления задания: принести правый носок, стала активно возмущаться, что девушка перед носом у ведущей продемонстрировала этот самый носок. Типа, что ты мне им тут машешь. Так и напрашивается встречный вопрос: а зачем такое задание давать???

----------


## elena_wais

ненька, если не секрет а вы с какого города? Самое обидное- нам говорят ничего лишнего все должно быть красиво и прилично, а сами такое, или вот недавно веду детский праздник в одном зале, а в другом работает казахский ведущий- шарики лопают друг об друга животиками плюс салфетки попами протереть.

----------


## ненька

> если не секрет а вы с какого города?


Не секрет. Рудный - Костанайская область.

----------


## babich

> всем привет! у кого есть нарезки с голосом Назарбаева?


у меня есть!!!


1) http:/*************.com/files/effgxthgn
2) http:/*************.com/files/3bpz3ksp2
3) http:/*************.com/files/0y96ryzc0
4) http:/*************.com/files/zxwsr54f6
5) http:/*************.com/files/9hhe5hi3c
6) http:/*************.com/files/udp5tbdtj

Вопросы

----------


## юрик71

> babich


спасибо, выручил!

----------


## ненька

> у меня есть!!!


А можно намайл или народ, у меня с депозитом проблемы или на почту, пожалуйста... :Blush2:

----------


## Галина-ля-ля

Все-все здравствуйте! Мне повезло, что меня взяли на скамейку запасных!!!!!!!! Немного о себе. Меня зовут Галина, я из города металлургов и энергетиков - Аксу, что в Павлодарской области! Моё увлечение - это его Величество ПРАЗДНИК! Увидела Ларико на этом сайте, познакомилась с ней на Московских каникулах - супердевчонка!!!
Будем дружить!

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

> Меня зовут Галина, я из города металлургов и энергетиков - Аксу, что в Павлодарской области!


Добрый день, Галина!!! Здорово, что число форумчан из Павлодарской области увеличивается  :Ok: , присоединяйтесь к нашей большой и дружной семье  :Yes4:

----------


## elena_wais

Хочу поделиться радостью! Вместе с напарницей открыла небольшое агенство с красивым названием! Королество чудес"! теперь почти деловая женщина -ухожу на работу  к 10 утра и прихожу в 8 часов, без выходных , устаем , но рады!

----------


## таняня

Леночка, поздравляю!!!! Это совсем другой статус!!!! Огласите список услуг)))

----------


## babich

> А можно намайл или народ, у меня с депозитом проблемы или на почту, пожалуйста...


Отправил

----------


## ненька

> Отправил


Получила, спасибо.  :Smile3:

----------


## nilena

Привет народ! Вы опытней и мудрей. Давно на сайте. Скажите мне, если не затруднит, Темиртау... Караганда... Астана... Есть здесь кто-нибудь из этих городов????????????

----------


## babich

> Привет народ! Вы опытней и мудрей. Давно на сайте. Скажите мне, если не затруднит, Темиртау... Караганда... Астана... Есть здесь кто-нибудь из этих городов????????????


Жаль, что Вы никого не ищите из Житикары ((((((

----------


## Инна Шульга

> у меня есть!!!
> 
> 
> 1) http:/*************.com/files/effgxthgn
> 2) http:/*************.com/files/3bpz3ksp2
> 3) http:/*************.com/files/0y96ryzc0
> 4) http:/*************.com/files/zxwsr54f6
> 5) http:/*************.com/files/9hhe5hi3c
> 6) http:/*************.com/files/udp5tbdtj
> ...


Привет...а можно и мне ....на почту или народ....пожайлуста

----------


## Анатольевна

> Жаль, что Вы никого не ищите из Житикары ((((((


Андрей, из Петропавловска тоже никого не ищут)))))))) Не расстраивайся)))

----------


## ненька

> Андрей, из Петропавловска тоже никого не ищут)


Ага, вас хоть из Петропавловска на форуме много, а из Рудного я одна :Blink: , а может оно и к лучшему - конкурентов нет :Grin:

----------


## Анатольевна

> Ага, вас хоть из Петропавловска на форуме много


Ну нас ЯВНЫХ тоже не так уж много - четверо всего))) А вот сколько скрытых - вот это вопрооооооос...
Так и твои, может, затаились где-то... в геологоразведочной партии))))))))

----------


## ненька

> Ну нас ЯВНЫХ тоже не так уж много - четверо всего)))


Четверо - это уже банда, а один в поле не воин... :Grin:

----------


## babich

адрес какой?

----------


## Natali_T

*nilena*, Елена,
такие люди есть на форуме :Aga: .
Напишите имя в подписи, а то приходится заходить в кабинет к вам, чтобы узнать,как вас зовут.

----------


## юрик71

> Привет народ! Вы опытней и мудрей. Давно на сайте. Скажите мне, если не затруднит, Темиртау... Караганда... Астана... Есть здесь кто-нибудь из этих городов????????????


есть!  :Grin: 
если прочитать казахскую тему всех можно найти!  :Victory:

----------


## Чалыкушу

Здравствуйте,дорогие земляки!Я новичок как на форуме так и в праздничной индустрии,провожу праздники только у родственников и знакомых,мечтаю заняться этим профессионально,но всё ни как не решусь.Недавно купила себе микрофон,сегодня иду покупать микшер,усилитель,колонки,цвето-музыку.В январе поеду на фестиваль в Сочи,может после этого решусь проводить за деньги.А как вы решались первый раз и как всё прошло?

----------


## таняня

> Здравствуйте,дорогие земляки!Я новичок как на форуме так и в праздничной индустрии,провожу праздники только у родственников и знакомых,мечтаю заняться этим профессионально,но всё ни как не решусь.Недавно купила себе микрофон,сегодня иду покупать микшер,усилитель,колонки,цвето-музыку.В январе поеду на фестиваль в Сочи,может после этого решусь проводить за деньги.А как вы решались первый раз и как всё прошло?


Светочка! Приветствую Вас ! Вы профессионал!  У вас очень профессиональный подход. Как я столько лет работаю без микрофона, микшера и т.д Благо всё это есть у музыканта))) Было страшно первый раз, до сих пор вздрагиваю, и было очень плохо. Как мне только деньги-то заплатили. Потом вообще отказывалась,  боялась, а потом постепенно стало получаться. Были взлёты и падения. Но этим и срастём. Удачи, землячка!

----------


## Чалыкушу

> Вы профессионал! У вас очень профессиональный подход.


 :Blush2:  Спасибо огромное за такую оценку!Только мне бы страх свой как нибудь перебороть.




> Было страшно первый раз, до сих пор вздрагиваю, и было очень плохо. Как мне только деньги-то заплатили. Потом вообще отказывалась, боялась, а потом постепенно стало получаться. Были взлёты и падения. Но этим и срастём. Удачи, землячка!


А вы долго решались?

----------


## Оля-Матрёшка

Добрый день, Светлана, в нашем полку вновь прибавление!!! Очень-очень рада!!!




> А как вы решались первый раз и как всё прошло?


Все "мои" праздники начинались в узком семейном кругу, после - молодежные вечеринки с друзьями, свадьба подруги и вот я уже на большой сцене. Конечно, такой основательной подготовки не было, сценарий был общедоступным, о форуме тогда и не знала... Аппаратуры не было, да и сейчас нет, т.к. в каждом кафе свои музыканты и ди-джеи. Что касается костюмов, обновляю их и сегодня, на каждый сезон стараюсь вводить что-то новое  :Yes4:  Оборачиваясь назад, понимаю, что та, первая платная свадьба для абсолютно чужих людей, т.е. первая свадьба, сильно отличается от нынешней, что и понятно, ведь мы каждый день учимся и растем, но заказчикам понравилось, мне тоже, хотя страшно переживала.
В-общем, недаром говорят: начало - половина дела, дерзайте, и у вас все получится :Ok: !

----------


## Чалыкушу

> Добрый день, Светлана, в нашем полку вновь прибавление!!! Очень-очень рада!!!


Я тоже очень рада!
Пока я не наткнулась на сей замечательный сайт,мне казалось,что у меня всё получается и как я теперь понимаю-ошибалась.Первая тема,которую я прочитала была "Обсуждаем:как вести юбилей?" вот тогда то и поняла,что в праздниках ничего не понимаю.Но как говорится всё что ни делается,всё к лучшему,теперь благодаря вам всем я точно не стану посредственной!




> В-общем, недаром говорят: начало - половина дела, дерзайте, и у вас все получится!


Спасибо! Мне очень нужны сейчас ободряющие слова! :flower:

----------


## таняня

света, жизнь решила всё за меня, а мне пришлось только согласитья с этим решением)))) Финансовая стабильность, возможность творчески реализоваться показали, что решение было очень верным. Пробуйте и всё получится))) Удачи!!!!!

----------


## Чалыкушу

Решила записаться на курсы актёрского мастерства!Вот! :Yes4:

----------


## babich

За годы общения со многими музыкантами разных возрастов и направлений, стилей музыки, я накопил огромный багаж редких, но популярных песенных минусовых композиций на казахском, каракалпакском, уйгурском, узбекском, турецком, русском и других языках для свадеб, юбилеев и т.д. 
Если Вам нужна минусовка, оставьте заявку здесь в ближайшее время я её выложу.

----------


## flag

О-о-о, наткнулась на темку, а она спит. Я тоже из Казахстана, но только я не профессиональная тамада. Веду праздники только для о-о-очень близких людей, на большую сцену пока не планирую.

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Уважаемые коллеги!
В рамках 5 международного слета работников праздничной индустрии в г. Новосибирске
25 марта с 11.00 до 16.00 пройдет высадка нашего десанта!

Приглашаем всех желающих г. Новосибирска и близлежащих городов.

В ходе 5 часового мастеркласса своими фишками делится не один человек, а сразу 5 разносторонних ведущих!!!
Стоимость мастеркласса 3500 руб. Заявки и оплата принимаются до 22 марта. 
Коллеги, работаем без перерыва на обед! Кофе-брейк предоставляется! 

Что РЕКОМЕНДУЕМ взять с собой: жесткий диск ( флеш- карту для получения методических материалов и музыки) ….и хорошее настроение!
По окончании семинара выдаются именные сертификаты!
Информация по дислокации мастер-класса в личке( вконтакте) http://vk.com/sibiriada_praznik 
или по тел:

8-913-944-0732 Юлия Весна , 8-913-926-7104 Елена Лебедева

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Наконец -то, готова карта сбербанка, поэтому читаем и запоминаем новые реквизиты.

Выездной Десант Ведущих в Уфе 24 апреля 2013 г.!!!

Место проведение семинара: г.Уфа, пр.Октября 33, ДК "УЗЭМИК" ("РТИ"), остановка транспорта "Универмаг Уфа"

Время проведения с 12-00 до 18-00 (время уфимское).

Оплату в размере 4 000 рублей высылайте на сбербанковскую карту № 4276 8060 5359 0070 Пожалуйста, сразу после отправления денежного перевода, отправьте СМС сообщение с указанием Ваших Ф.И.О. ,и город на номер телефона 8 989-958-22-13.

Вопрос трансфера и ночлега для иногородних семинаристов будет решен в обязательном порядке чуть позже, ближе к дате семинара. Комплексный обед будет возможно приобрести в кафе ДК "УЗЭМИК".

Пожалуйста, по всем интересующим вопросам обращайтесь в личку!!! Не стесняйтесь!))

----------


## nilena

> есть! 
> если прочитать казахскую тему всех можно найти!


Здравствуйте, Юра!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! За отклик благодарю. Только что-то я "очнулась" поздновато!!!!!!!)))))))  Но, говорят, что никогда не поздно любить и каяться! Так, что каюсь, земляки!!!!!!!!!!!!!! По форуму тычусь как слепой котенок! Даже элементарное, иногда, забываю как делать, потому что редко бываю. Будьте любезны, "ткните носиком" в казахскую тему. И еще у меня есть такой вопрос - в Казахстане бывают ли какие-нибудь мастер классы от известных ведущих, обучающие мероприятия, конкурсы среди тех кто работает на поприще ведения праздников? Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно об этом почитать, или, может, кто-то сможет рассказать об этом. Благодарю, и надеюсь на ответ. И всем форумчанам, удачных и ярких предновогодних рабочих дней!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## юрик71

> Здравствуйте, Юра!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! За отклик благодарю. Только что-то я "очнулась" поздновато!!!!!!!)))))))  Но, говорят, что никогда не поздно любить и каяться! Так, что каюсь, земляки!!!!!!!!!!!!!! По форуму тычусь как слепой котенок! Даже элементарное, иногда, забываю как делать, потому что редко бываю. Будьте любезны, "ткните носиком" в казахскую тему. И еще у меня есть такой вопрос - в Казахстане бывают ли какие-нибудь мастер классы от известных ведущих, обучающие мероприятия, конкурсы среди тех кто работает на поприще ведения праздников? Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно об этом почитать, или, может, кто-то сможет рассказать об этом. Благодарю, и надеюсь на ответ. И всем форумчанам, удачных и ярких предновогодних рабочих дней!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Приглашаем всех ведущих Казахстана на ВДВ в Астане!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Праздник под ключ. *Застройщик* ВДВ.
Семинар для ведущих праздников
- распахиваем настежь двери друзьям ВДВ
- строим надежный *фундамент* для ведущих
- рушим *стены* стереотипов 
- открываем *окно* в ДРУГОЙ мир праздника
- работаем слаженно, кирпичик к кирпичику
- подходим к работе *дизайнерски*
- от ВДВ *сносит крышу* - убедитесь сами!!!
На пути у ВДВ шесть объектов застройки:
24 ноября - Киров 
25 ноября - Пермь 
26 ноября - Красноярск 
27 ноября - Новосибирск 
1 - 2 декабря - Астана 
3-4 декабря - Санкт-Петербург
Организатор Юрий Ли, Астана. 87013426598

----------


## ВикторриЯ

Всем здравствуйте!Можно присоединиться к землякам!)))Коротко( или не очень)))) о себе: Веду различные мероприятия( и детские и взрослые)- занимаюсь этим не на постоянной основе.Опыта не очень много, а общения с себе подобными - вообще дефицит! :Grin: Буду рада любому доброму слову!)))))

----------


## babich

Всем привет!!! Кто проводит конкурс Угадай мелодию после исполнения домбры и песни под акына?

----------


## ludmiladornhof

> Всем землякам привет . К сожалению больше не живу в Казахстане , но очень люблю то место , где родилась . 
> Казахские обряды больше знаю из литературы ( когда-то изучала казахский эпос и фольклор ) , несколько раз была на казахских свадьбах,  но мало , что помню .


Я тоже с  Казахстана тоже сейчас проживаю в Германии уже 20 лет ...но очень люблю и помню свой маленький и уютный городок Талдыкурган.

----------

babich (13.06.2017)

----------


## Саида Алиева

Здравствуйте.Помогите!!! Первый юбилей на казахском! Нужны представления на казахском: родителей, дядь, теть, -то есть всего старшего поколения. Вся надежда на вас! Заранее спасибо;)

----------


## babich

Добрый день!!!! Может это покажется странным, но вряд ли у кого то есть готовое представление. (((( Обычно это действо происходит имправизационно, заранее побольше разузнав о родственниках. И еще важно знать с чей стороны свадьба. ))))

----------

